# Odysee / LBRY Live-streaming  - Powered by Bitwave.tv



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

Will be progressively updating OP.


> *UPDATED: 4/07/2021*
> 
> Thanks @Sam Losco, Adding this to the OP.
> For those not paying attention:
> ...




Today I noticed some posts from Dispatch.


			https://archive.ph/4dvKJ
		



This was a bit suspect but as @Haru Okumura  found out, it is in fact true. Odysee livestreams are powered by Bitwave.tv





Haru Okumura said:


> Odysee's promo video is hosted on Bitwave's CDN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haru Okumura said:


> Here's the Odysee stream link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ralphamale said:


> Chat names aren't distinguishable either. You can make a channel of any name and just be @Name in chat. This is going to be funny.
> 
> Edit: fuck, you can click the name and go to the channel. A drunken Ralph might fall for it though





David Spadem said:


> Banned from chat for the following message:
> 
> @TheRalphReport: Thanks BitWave and Xander for the streaming technology.





Fslur said:


> Same View attachment 2026837





MeltyTW said:


> XANDER JR
> iirc hes banned from bitwave, better get on it dispatch





			https://archive.md/kfPGs
		




Fslur said:


> Also found this link _interesting , _it redirects https://www.bitwave.tv/aflive directly to a Nick Fuentes Odysee page
> Link | Archive
> 
> Though on Fuentes’s telegram he lists this as his official Odysee link;
> https://odysee.com/@OfficialAmericaFirst:e


Further proof Xander is working with the team at Odysee to provide live streaming. @The WCT , who follows Jeremy Kauffman (founder of LBRY/Odysee) on Twitter, discovered that he follows Xander's profile.




			https://www.linkedin.com/in/kauffj
		



			https://twitter.com/jeremykauffman
		




			https://archive.vn/CbOrB
		




*Xander wins again.*

Classic Ralph Tweets:


			https://archive.ph/wip/EMUUJ
		




			https://archive.ph/wip/4DFY9
		





Bonus Killstream Clip from a week prior to the test stream on Odysee where Ralph talks shit about Bitwave and Xander:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 25, 2021)

Wonder if "Xander" is already autobanned in his chat. With that would go people's ability to congratulate Ralph on his son's birth. Killing two birds with one stone I guess.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

the kill report, an official [Bitwave.tv] affiliate brand  

gaytor your dox and blacklmail are so getting dropped by gunt for this tech oversight


----------



## Edilg (Mar 25, 2021)

I hope Xander had admin abilities and can run some banners over Gunts stream. That would get piggy to oink and squeel in their discord.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ve got limited resources and time but the hunt is on for any tweets of Ralph shit talking Xander/Dispatch/Bitwave. I’ll add them to OP. (Especially the line where he says he’d rather abort the retort than stream on Bitwave, I know that’s out there somewhere)

Bonus Points for any clips where he says it on stream


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

Edilg said:


> I hope Xander had admin abilities and can run some banners over Gunts stream. That would get piggy to oink and squeel in their discord.


dispatch if you can please put his west memphis micro over his stream

also have it play oh nora whenever someone donates


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 25, 2021)

Edilg said:


> I hope Xander had admin abilities and can run some banners over Gunts stream. That would get piggy to oink and squeel in their discord.


What if Xander is able to divert targeted ads to the banners on Ralph's channel?  
Post ideas for targeted ads for Xander if he's reading this thread.  If he has the ability to choose which ads run on Ralph's channel, I really think this would be pure kino if he did it.

Here are a few ideas for Xander:
> erectile dysfunction pills
> penis enlargement
> rehab facilities
> criminal attorneys
> agencies that help you get a pardon from the government
(keep going with this guys, I think I might be onto something)


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow this is big for Xander!


----------



## Fslur (Mar 25, 2021)

Whilst looking around on Bitwave I noticed this channel a little while ago
Archive link an Odysee test stream was here.

*Edit to add*; 
Also found this link _interesting , _it redirects https://www.bitwave.tv/aflive  directly to a Nick Fuentes Odysee page
Link | Archive

Though on Fuentes’s telegram he lists this as his official Odysee link;


			https://odysee.com/@OfficialAmericaFirst:e


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

Fslur said:


> View attachment 2026961Whilst looking around on Bitwave I noticed this channel a little while ago
> Archive link an Odysee test stream was here.


Thanks! Added to OP.

Any Page Source Info that can be screenshot would also be great for OP but would require a stream on Odysee to be live to capture it but this and Harus Info helps confirm this.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 25, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> What if Xander is able to divert targeted ads to the banners on Ralph's channel?
> Post ideas for targeted ads for Xander if he's reading this thread.  If he has the ability to choose which ads run on Ralph's channel, I really think this would be pure kino if he did it.
> 
> Here are a few ideas for Xander:
> ...


>www.aarichmond.org
>Jenny Craig
>WeightWatchers
>Richmond Anger Management Classes


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 25, 2021)

This is just fantastic. Need a poll on what Ralph will do now that this is public knowledge. 
* Say it's lies
* Ignore
* Chimp out

I hope he gets nice and settled in at Odysee and then Xander finds a way to get them to kick him off.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I hope he gets nice and settled in at Odysee and then Xander finds a way to get them to kick him off.


There is no way Xander will try to have Ralph kicked off the platform.  He has Ralph right where he wants him.  We all know what Xander is like and the 147D high-orbit Parcheesi he is capable of.  He'll want to keep Ralph there and find creative ways to torture him until Ralph gets fed up and leaves.  



TriggerMeElmo said:


> >www.aarichmond.org
> >Jenny Craig
> >WeightWatchers
> >Richmond Anger Management Classes


LOL

XANDER, YOU HAVE TO FIND A WAY TO DO THIS.  THINK OF HOW EPIC IT WOULD BE.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 25, 2021)

The Demon Baby said:


> There is no way Xander will try to have Ralph kicked off the platform.  He has Ralph right where he wants him.  We all know what Xander is like and the 147D high-orbit Parcheesi he is capable of.  He'll want to keep Ralph there and find creative ways to torture him until Ralph gets fed up and leaves.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


Yeah I know he never would since I believe he's said before Ralph is welcome to use Bitwave.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> This is just fantastic. Need a poll on what Ralph will do now that this is public knowledge.
> * Say it's lies
> * Ignore
> * Chimp out
> ...


That was my assumption. He will ignore it as much as he can, he'll ban anyone that mentions it (supposedly he already has), and once in awhile he'll randomly sperg out over Xander, ala Gator's mention of Matt Jarbo: "Don't ever mention that loser's name again."


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

"A New Era is about to begin." — Ethan Oliver Ralph


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 25, 2021)

Odysee's promo video is hosted on Bitwave's CDN:



			https://cdn.bitwave.tv/static/odysee-intro.mp4
		


If you examine the code of the Killstream stream page, you will note this spicy code block:



Here is an archive of Ethan's stream page:

https://archive.md/sK1uS
If you examine the code within the archive (which strips most external assets since they're copied into the archive), you can still see a Bitwave asset referenced:



It is impossible to deny the fact that Odysee's streaming is provided by Bitwave.  It is freely and publicly demonstrable to anybody who looks at the code.  They will not be able to sweep this up.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Odysee's promo video is hosted on Bitwave's CDN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this is da gunt we are discussing about, he is going to make things worse than it should be.


----------



## Mage (Mar 25, 2021)

This is powered by Bitwave? 

How embarrassing.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Odysee's promo video is hosted on Bitwave's CDN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work, I’ve quote added your info at the top of the info/post listings.


----------



## Edilg (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe we should enlighten the simps that Odysee uses the evil doxer Xander's evil doxing service Bitwave to dox and auto-report them to the FBI.

Its funny how much Ralph cucked for other platforms and he still ends up on bitwave. Maybe that was one bridge he shouldn't have burnt.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

Just received a response from Dispatch (Xander) on Twitter.



			https://archive.vn/CbOrB


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks @PhoBingas for putting the effort in each day for these notes, really helped me find this clip.
This was taken from last weeks Killstream



PhoBingas said:


> Culture says he should stream on bitwave and do $5 tts. Ralph said he'd rather drink glass than stream on Xander's site.
> Gator has a piss warm take and Ralph admits he'd rather he'd rather suck the son of the owner of Dlive's cock than work with xander.












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trusty Patches (Mar 25, 2021)

Auuuughhh NOOOO DAS NAHT TROOOOO


----------



## Rabid Northman (Mar 25, 2021)

Wasn't there dononations from an odyssey dev account to help Ralph stake his account? Tinfoil af here but what if Xander is trying to lure him in?


----------



## Sbralph (Mar 25, 2021)

I haven't been keeping up. Glad to finally know what he's been working on. Maybe when lil xander is born, he can do "bring your kid to the office day" so both xanders can be involved.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Mar 25, 2021)

Why exactly do people hate Xander? I remember he would stream with Metokurist and got caught jacking off on stream, but haven't heard much beyond that.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 25, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> Why exactly do people hate Xander?


I don't think people hate Xander.  Ralph hates Xander.  Warski hates Xander because he got Andy kicked out of a McDonalds during a livestream.  I can't find that clip, but can someone please upload it?  It's great.  

I like Xander.  He caused this epic meltdown:


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Just received a response from Dispatch (Xander) on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a fucking dev for odysee, what an iidddddiiiiot gunt is


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 25, 2021)

First his kid gets named 'xander, now he has to get his internet welfare from the same Xander he tried to dab on.


----------



## likeacrackado (Mar 25, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> Why exactly do people hate Xander? I remember he would stream with Metokurist and got caught jacking off on stream, but haven't heard much beyond that.


He was a prolific sperg back in the stream.me days. I remember lots of drama about logging ip addresses, chatlogs and doxxing. Not really anything Ralph hasn't done. I dont remember exactly why Ralph started hating him because they were somewhat friendly at one point.


----------



## cistendered (Mar 25, 2021)

Some Twitter mentions I found from Ethan re: Bitwave. Are we going to see him vow to destroy yet another streaming platform before he even uses it, or is he going to issue the cope of all copes because he has nowhere else to go. Better get that cup full of broken glass and your dick sucking kneepads out Ralph.


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 25, 2021)

It's a shame, I was somewhat positive on odysee, but I find Xander inherently untrustworthy.


----------



## The Soaker (Mar 25, 2021)

likeacrackado said:


> He was a prolific sperg back in the stream.me days. I remember lots of drama about logging ip addresses, chatlogs and doxxing. Not really anything Ralph hasn't done. I dont remember exactly why Ralph started hating him because they were somewhat friendly at one point.



Probably because Xander was doxing (allegedly) & calling his paypigs & asking if they felt ripped off for funding the Miami fiasco.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Mar 25, 2021)

So Ralph is essentially streaming on bitwave without knowing it. This is the first time I've seen stream-cuckolding.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 25, 2021)

So Ralph has been on his knees for weeks sucking Odysee’s dick only to now look up and see Xander standing before him. You really can’t write better scrip than real life. 




It would have been funnier if he had got nice and settled there and did the inevitable and burned the bridge with Trovo before he found out but still I can’t wait to see what he does.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Mar 25, 2021)

Welcome to the Bitwave family Ralph!


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Will be progressively updating OP.
> 
> Today I noticed some posts from Dispatch.
> View attachment 2026886
> ...


*Xander wins again.*


Vetti said:


> Wonder if "Xander" is already autobanned in his chat. With that would go people's ability to congratulate Ralph on his son's birth. Killing two birds with one stone I guess.


*He is a boy named Xander !!!*


GL09 said:


> So Ralph has been on his knees for weeks sucking Odysee’s dick only to now look up and see Xander standing before him. You really can’t write better scrip than real life. View attachment 2027689
> It would have been funnier if he had got nice and settled there and did the inevitable and burned the bridge with Trovo before he found out but still I can’t wait to see what he does.


Real life is better than fiction, and Trovo has every right to correct course from being shitstained like Dlive.
This Chinese malware bonanza will stop?


----------



## Perspicacity (Mar 25, 2021)

Can't believe this is still missing from here, truly a piece of history. IT WAS PROBABLY YOU!




Your browser is not able to display this video.




(Oh nvm it is here, well here's the archive of it.)


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> Why exactly do people hate Xander? I remember he would stream with Metokurist and got caught jacking off on stream, but haven't heard much beyond that.


Xander is a snake.

The last time he was on the site, was at the height of the NP2 shit. He comes in and accuses me of deleting _dozens_ of pages of posts from the Ralph thread. He said that this was part of the NP2 cover-up, that I was taking marching orders to censor my fucking website, and had acted in the interests of ETHAN RALPH by deleting hundreds of posts.

The truth was much simpler: Kovalsky (who is Xander's friend) had deleted all of his posts in the thread. This was hundreds of posts over hundreds of pages. This gave the illusion that there had been a massive purge of content. I refuse to believe he did not know about that his friend had done this, and I believe he intentionally misrepresented information on the assumption I would be unable to prove what actually happened.

And did he apologize? No, fuck no. He said that I should have immediately come on to his stream and groveled for understanding to sort out the issue that he himself fucking invented.

See:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-oliver-ralph-theralphretort-jcaesar187-the-killstream.16672/post-6542439


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 25, 2021)

No gunts allowed


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> And did he apologize? No, fuck no. He said that I should have immediately come on to his stream and groveled for understanding to sort out the issue that he himself fucking invented.


Someone recorded the voice chat between Null and Xander that day and transcribed the argument:


> Xander. I didn't delete them. Dats not true. Dats not true and a matter of fact... Not it's not true. No it's not true. Fuck yourself you piece of shit faggot motherfucker. NO IT'S NOT TRUE! Piece of shit, and if I had to guess, it was probably YOU that fucking deleted them motherfucking lying, cocksucking, faggot, motherfucker! You wanna holler over me, every fucking second!? Or did you just scream over you too! You piece of shit motherfucker! Keep fucking running your mouth, I'll just keep hollering! You motherfucking piece of shit! Eat a fucking cock! Go kill yourself you fucking piece of motherfucking shit! I fucking... God Damn! Oh we can just keep hollering over each other, all fucking day! AHHH WUHH YEAHH YUHH WUHHH YUHHH ARGHHH WARGHH WARGGHH


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 25, 2021)

Ralph ... the cuckings will continue until your show improves


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Xander is a snake.
> 
> The last time he was on the site, was at the height of the NP2 shit. He comes in and accuses me of deleting _dozens_ of pages of posts from the Ralph thread. He said that this was part of the NP2 cover-up, that I was taking marching orders to censor my fucking website, and had acted in the interests of ETHAN RALPH by deleting hundreds of posts.
> 
> ...


See, inherently untrustworthy. If you trust Xander, youre a fucking idiot.


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 25, 2021)

The Soaker said:


> Probably because Xander was doxing (allegedly) & calling his paypigs & asking if they felt ripped off for funding the Miami fiasco.


This Guntguard/Stuttershield is amazing.  It's like a woman setting up a camera pointed at a bed, shoving a man down onto it, lovingly slobbering all over his cock, straddling him, sitting on his spit-covered dick, riding it to three orgasms, then telling the man that if he doesn't quit raping her, she's gonna call the police.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Mar 25, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> See, inherently untrustworthy. If you trust Xander, youre a fucking idiot.


Trust him or not, it's still funny.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> See, inherently untrustworthy. If you trust Xander, youre a fucking idiot.


I love Xander, he's always on the periphery causing shit for people. He's that variable that pops up from time to time to unbalance the equation. Like showing at Dick's house and we find out Dick walks around in a joker mask wearing a shirt with his name on it. Like what's happening right now with Odysee streaming.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> See, inherently untrustworthy. If you trust Xander, youre a fucking idiot.


I trust in Xander making bad things because he is an idiot, but also trust on da gunt making things worse than it needs to be.


RichardRApe said:


> I love Xander, he's always on the periphery causing shit for people. He's that variable that pops up from time to time to unbalance the equation. Like showing at Dick's house and we find out Dick walks around in a joker mask wearing a shirt with his name on it. Like what's happening right now with Odysee streaming.
> View attachment 2027958


Xander is a walking biocatalyst, gets the things rolling until equilibrium. We know equilibrium is reached when another pillstream with the finest meds is in bound.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 25, 2021)

If Ralph does take this Odysee situation and refuse to stream there on principle, he's basically tethered himself to trovo and has to tighten his ship even further, meaning the content will suck even worse if that's humanly possible. If he gets yeeted on trovo, what other options does he have?


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Xander is a walking biocatalyst, gets the things rolling until equilibrium. We know equilibrium is reached when another pillstream with the finest meds is in bound.


Yeah Joshua is upset he was the target of one Xander's antics but what can ya do? I'm sure Dick was upset as well. And Ralph was upset. Sometimes you're the hammer, sometimes you're the nail. 


TriggerMeElmo said:


> If he gets yeeted on trovo, what other options does he have?


CWC mentioned that he was told he was going to get banned off Trovo soon on the stream where Gator came in and gave his luke warm incel takes. I figured Trovo was pretty safe but apparently there's pressure for people like CWC and I'm sure by extension Ralph. He'll have no other options. I expect another:


> Trovo has made a POWERFUL enemy today. They were never my friend.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> If Ralph does take this Odysee situation and refuse to stream there on principle, he's basically tethered himself to trovo and has to tighten his ship even further, meaning the content will suck even worse if that's humanly possible. If he gets yeeted on trovo, what other options does he have?


Search more Chinese spyware, remove his co-hosts, replace co-hosts with mudsharks, force gator to sign a NDA, gunt, cope, seethe, dilate, Reddit, and much more.

Da Ralphamale is talking about Telegram and Telegram working on streaming.
So that is an option coming on the table. He could be banned from Trovo right now and doesn't use Odysee for some reason. He will just record audio and post it with our trusty steed *TheGamerGator.*


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> CWC mentioned that he was told he was going to get banned off Trovo soon on the stream where Gator came in and gave his luke warm incel takes. I figured Trovo was pretty safe but apparently there's pressure for people like CWC and I'm sure by extension Ralph. He'll have no other options.


I think he'll swallow his pride and basically not acknowledge it whatsoever but issue bans like crazy and begrudgingly use the Odysee service anyway because he needs the shekels that badly.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Yeah Joshua is upset he was the target of one Xander's antics but what can ya do?


You're a fucking retard if you think that what he was doing (total and utter fabrication of drama for the sake of being relevant) was just 'antics'. It's a fundamental character flaw of a person who will do literally anything for a small sliver of attention. The dude is irredeemable and anyone who wants to hitch their ship to someone so completely untrustworthy is a fucking fool. Encouraging it is pathetic cronyism akin to plate gang. Fuck off.


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> You're a fucking retard if you think that what he was doing (total and utter fabrication of drama for the sake of being relevant) was just 'antics'. It's a fundamental character flaw of a person who will do literally anything for a small sliver of attention. The dude is irredeemable and anyone who wants to hitch their ship to someone so completely untrustworthy is a fucking fool. Encouraging it is pathetic cronyism akin to plate gang. Fuck off.


Agreed. Dispatch is a clout hungry retard. He will lie and manipulate shit just for attention. Just like Zoom. He has been sort of quiet lately. Maybe that means that he learned how much of a fucking idiot he is and matured a bit? That guy just lies in order for people to say his name. People like Phantom Organization moved into his retarded role since he started focusing on Bitwave.

The guy is a snake and to never be trusted. Like the quote, "Some people just like to watch the world burn".


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Agreed. Dispatch is a clout hungry retard. He will lie and manipulate shit just for attention. Just like Zoom. He has been sort of quiet lately. Maybe that means that he learned how much of a fucking idiot he is and matured a bit? That guy just lies in order for people to say his name. People like Phantom Organization moved into his retarded role since he started focusing on Bitwave.
> 
> The guy is a snake and to never be trusted. Like the quote, "Some people just like to watch the world burn".


Silly goose, nobody in the guntverse can mature.
I feel for null as he would have been dragged into the guntverse in some way regardless as Ralph not shutting the fuck up and to not post absolutely everything online would have landed him a thread at minimum. Dispatch, Zoom and Phantom decided to join in and lack the maturity to realize they are bad people.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> You're a fucking retard if you think that what he was doing (total and utter fabrication of drama for the sake of being relevant) was just 'antics'. It's a fundamental character flaw of a person who will do literally anything for a small sliver of attention.


It's actually the literal definition of "antics"; there is no more perfect word to use to describe the behavior.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> It's actually the literal definition of "antics"; there is no more perfect word to use to describe the behavior.


Whatever word you'd like to apply towards being a chronic liar, cheering that shit on is fucking gay. Might as well go join IP2's crowd and just start cheering retards on for assaulting passerby's.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Whatever word you'd like to apply towards being a chronic liar, cheering that shit on is fucking gay. Might as well go join IP2's crowd and just start cheering retards on for assaulting passerby's.


Relax buddy, you said I'm a retard because I used the best word to describe something. You're being emotional, I'm not cheerleading him. I'm sorry he besmirched your honor in the Ethan Ralph thread.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

Null said:


> Xander is a snake.
> 
> The last time he was on the site, was at the height of the NP2 shit. He comes in and accuses me of deleting _dozens_ of pages of posts from the Ralph thread. He said that this was part of the NP2 cover-up, that I was taking marching orders to censor my fucking website, and had acted in the interests of ETHAN RALPH by deleting hundreds of posts.
> 
> ...


lol i remember that, iirc gunt and co did a little victory lap and it prolonged gunt's remaining good graces with this site's users and mods that much longer.



RichardRApe said:


> It's actually the literal definition of "antics"; there is no more perfect word to use to describe the behavior.


tbf to null i find dispatchs crusade against ralph hilarious but i certainly wouldnt want pulled in, like he tried to do when he was still in ralphs service 



Null said:


> Whatever word you'd like to apply towards being a chronic liar, cheering that shit on is fucking gay. Might as well go join IP2's crowd and just start cheering retards on for assaulting passerby's.


he did harass dick irl, think its important to realize hes fucked in the head even if one were to love his current escapade


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 25, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> tbf to null i find dispatchs crusade against ralph hilarious but i certainly wouldnt want pulled in, like he tried to do when he was still in ralphs service


I find Dispatch hilarious. Sorry Josh he fucked with you, I still think he's funny. It's not something I'd do, I'm not saying trust him, I do find it funny. I find the fact that Odysee is running bitwave's cdn funny after Ralph was espousing how awesome it is he'll be a beta streamer and saying he'd rather drink glass than stream on Bitwave. I found Ralph hollering over Xander funny. I find the fact that Ralph's first born son is going to be called Xander hilarious. 

Null hollering over me calling me a retard for correctly describing something isn't going to change that. It is what it is.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 25, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Wonder if "Xander" is already autobanned in his chat. With that would go people's ability to congratulate Ralph on his son's birth. Killing two birds with one stone I guess.


Thank you for reminding me about that. Faith must be... 5-6 months along now, right?


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I find Dispatch hilarious. Sorry Josh he fucked with you, I still think he's funny. It's not something I'd do, I'm not saying trust him, I do find it funny. I find the fact that Odysee is running bitwave's cdn funny after Ralph was espousing how awesome it is he'll be a beta streamer and saying he'd rather drink glass than stream on Bitwave. I found Ralph hollering over Xander funny. I find the fact that Ralph's first born son is going to be called Xander hilarious.
> 
> Null hollering over me calling me a retard for correctly describing something isn't going to change that. It is what it is.


dispatch is the equivalent of almost being mugged by a crackhead but then watching him turn on other crackheads, but they did bring nulls reaction on themselves with their stupid actions that they should know were easily fact checked. that being said he did give me a custom shade of green for bitwave so that was pretty cool and he didnt revoke even after some weird 16 year old incident happened.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Thank you for reminding me about that. Faith must be... 5-6 months along now, right?


May 25th, 2021
Will be a horrifying day as a kid will be born fatherless because da gunt did everything in his power to be a monster instead of thinking about family (mother, Faith and son).


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 25, 2021)

"I dont care who shits on Ralph but if they do I will call them my god and say they are based"

Get some standards for youself, holy shit.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 25, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> "I dont care who shits on Ralph but if they do I will call them my god and say they are based"
> 
> Get some standards for youself, holy shit.


he could be a god, loki  maybe because of pissing off everyone in a place and having venom in his eyes until the end of time for his trouble


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 25, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> May 25th, 2021
> Will be a horrifying day as a kid will be born fatherless because da gunt did everything in his power to be a monster instead of thinking about family (mother, Faith and son).


To be fair, it’s probably better if he isn’t in that child’s life. Poor thing is already a genetic septic tank between his parents and their drug abuse.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I find Dispatch hilarious. Sorry Josh he fucked with you, I still think he's funny. It's not something I'd do, I'm not saying trust him, I do find it funny. I find the fact that Odysee is running bitwave's cdn funny after Ralph was espousing how awesome it is he'll be a beta streamer and saying he'd rather drink glass than stream on Bitwave. I found Ralph hollering over Xander funny. I find the fact that Ralph's first born son is going to be called Xander hilarious.
> 
> Null hollering over me calling me a retard for correctly describing something isn't going to change that. It is what it is.


It's weird because I thought the point of this site was to document and point and laugh at retards doing retarded things. But I guess if the target of the retards happen to be Null we aren't allow to find it funny and must condemn it.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Mar 25, 2021)

I get it, Xander is a touchy subject for being a weasel, but this is absolutely 100% funny turn of events right now.


----------



## Bob Barker (Mar 25, 2021)

"Someone needs to come up with free speech alternatives to popular sites. We have to fight back against censorship."

"No not you."


_Though after looking into the *other* people behind odysee and the tech itself for a little, I am half convinced this entire thing will accidentally become a de-facto scam when the college frisbee team that runs it learns the hard way that their libertarian ideals might not be completely compatible with reality and decide to cash out on the millions of dollars of crypto they gave themselves at the start of the project._


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's weird because I thought the point of this site was to document and point and laugh at retards doing retarded things. But I guess if the target of the retards happen to be Null we aren't allow to find it funny and must condemn it.


Laughter at a 3rd party’s expense =\= support of the aggressor. We can laugh at Xander fucking with the Gunt but that doesn’t mean we’re cheering him on. Do we support Ralph gunting a teenager to own Jersh? No, but it is very funny, so we laugh at it.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 25, 2021)

As far as platforms are concerned, if Ralph does get yeeted on Trovo and refuses Odysee, didn't he mention at one point that he was considering an option of some Korean livestreaming service? I think Rand recommended it to him at one point? Or am I just imagining things? I thought he said he might set up an account in passing but for the life of me I can't recall a name.


----------



## Fslur (Mar 25, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's weird because I thought the point of this site was to document and point and laugh at retards doing retarded things. But I guess if the target of the retards happen to be Null we aren't allow to find it funny and must condemn it.


I think Josh doesn’t realize it wasn’t a gay op on him, it was actually people aloging Dispatch who have told me personally they pushed him on the deletion conspiracy. I think it’s unfortunate for both of them, a little benefit of the doubt going both ways would be helpful here.


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 25, 2021)

Remember the IRL context of the simpspiracy frens. We were all _under lockdown _when this shit kicked off and we were all primed to have our respective autistic meltdowns. I had several... everyone was flinging shit and everyone was getting fucked with.  The radioactive autism rods were fully exposed.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 25, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> As far as platforms are concerned, if Ralph does get yeeted on Trovo and refuses Odysee, didn't he mention at one point that he was considering an option of some Korean livestreaming service? I think Rand recommended it to him at one point? Or am I just imagining things? I thought he said he might set up an account in passing but for the life of me I can't recall a name.


I remember of Ralph gloating about how they will move to a Malaysian (I explicitly remember hearing Malaysian) streaming site if banned from Trovo right after he got banned from Dlive for the January 6th storming of the Capitol.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 25, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> they will move to a Malaysian streaming site


These niggas got banned so many times they're going full Videodrome LMAO


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 25, 2021)

@Haru Okumura would you be able to look into if Xander has any connections with the admin who sent LTC to Ralph? 

We still don't know for certain that this is a retarded gay-op on Xander's part or just a funny coincidence.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 25, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> @Haru Okumura would you be able to look into if Xander has any connections with the admin who sent LTC to Ralph?
> 
> We still don't know for certain that this is a retarded gay-op on Xander's part or just a funny coincidence.


I actually did take note of an interaction between the admin most likely to have sent the LBC and Xander while looking into something else the other day:



Tweet (archive)

It's part of a larger chain where they are working together to test their Twitter tip bot.  I don't think it has anything to do with messing with Ethan, especially since the bot was subsequently used to tip one of Ethan's jannies:



Tweet (archive)

This Tom Zarebczan guy is seemingly in charge of incentivizing streamers to come to the platform so I don't think he's affiliated with Ethan directly either.


----------



## Keranu (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I love Xander, he's always on the periphery causing shit for people. He's that variable that pops up from time to time to unbalance the equation. Like showing at Dick's house and we find out Dick walks around in a joker mask wearing a shirt with his name on it. Like what's happening right now with Odysee streaming.
> View attachment 2027958


I can't help it, I love a good shit stirrer. We could use a good Zoom drop soon too. I know he's hungry, I've seen him lurking in small streamer chats wanting to call into shows.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 25, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I find Dispatch hilarious. Sorry Josh he fucked with you, I still think he's funny.


My grandfather is correct, and I feel the same way. 
Xander is Chaotic Neutral, whereas someone like Zoom is Chaotic Evil.  Big difference between those two alignments.  I don't like the fact that he fucked with Null, but I love the fact that he fucks with Ralph.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 27, 2021)

So over the past few days, we haven't heard much from Ralph regarding the fact that Odysee is utilizing Bitwave as it's backend for Video Livestreaming, or that Xander is a developer at Odysee.
The only thing we've heard even remotely relevant to Odysee livestreaming is this.


PhoBingas said:


> ⦁ Ralph says he doesn't know if Odysee will be ready yet... He goes onto an article about there being lots of "hate" content on Google podcasts.



Since then, we've just had Megan Squire send multiple tweets in a thread regarding the link between Bitwave/Xander and Odysee as well as it's LBRY backend and founder.


TriggerMeElmo said:


> Also here's the entire Twitter thread written by this Megan Squire person. You got a shoutout, @David Spadem
> 
> Archive
> 
> ...



The one upside to her tweets is the following tweet in the thread:




Now he'll have to respond if the above statement isn't true, because it's Ralph and he won't allow any falsehoods being made by someone who supplies the SPLC with research regarding his online activity and crypto earnings.
(Read the infamous SPLC article that came out last year using Megan's research). https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2020/11/17/extremists-are-cashing-youth-targeted-gaming-website

This could lead to some more content from Ralph complaining about Megan and Xander/Bitwave.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 27, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Wonder if "Xander" is already autobanned in his chat. With that would go people's ability to congratulate Ralph on his son's birth. Killing two birds with one stone I guess.


Please don't use the literally infinite variations of the word, such as X@nder, Xand3r, Zander, X ander etc etc.
Piggy will have to pay some Indian to write an AI to censor the word.  



David Spadem said:


> This could lead to some more content from Ralph complaining about Megan and Xander/Bitwave.


GAYDUR THE SPLC AND XANDAH IS AYE LAWGIN MEH THEY TRYIN TO TAKE MUH 1/2 BITCOIN I CASHED OUT AT 18K GAYDUR

Let's see the SPLC run some shit hitpiece on the metrics of wignats.    
Featuring autism like this:









						Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jcaesar187 / the "Killstream"
					

Ralph is so incompetent at hosting a drama show I'm blown away he's gotten this far to begin with.  CRP was in the greenroom after Ralph and Mark were talking shit about his behavior. Ralph announces "CRP is here, hold on I have to go take a shit", and hands the mic over to Gator so he can bring...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Vetti (Mar 27, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Piggy will have to pay some Indian to write an AI to censor the word.


It'll be the same guy who took Gator's tech job.


----------



## ralphafan (Mar 28, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> So over the past few days, we haven't heard much from Ralph regarding the fact that Odysee is utilizing Bitwave as it's backend for Video Livestreaming, or that Xander is a developer at Odysee.
> The only thing we've heard even remotely relevant to Odysee livestreaming is this.
> 
> 
> ...





			https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/1375920244192075778?s=21
		




Yes, but only for paypiggies...

According to Rand on his own show today 


Xander sold the rights to Bitwave tech to Odyssey in exchange for a job there 
They’re pissed off about the references to Bitwave left in their site and demanded he fix it
After that he no-showed to work, so he might get fired soon


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 28, 2021)

ralphafan said:


> https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/1375920244192075778?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't bitwave open source?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 28, 2021)

ralphafan said:


> https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/1375920244192075778?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would Rand be privy to this information? I'd like to see some evidence in this case.

EDIT: If Bitwave became closed source at some point, I mean in this scenario why bother hiring him and if they fired him after taking what he engineered, wouldn't that be wrongful termination and open to litigation? There's a lot of details missing from this story.

DOUBLE-EDIT: Sorry, I meant Rand, not Ralph.


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 28, 2021)

ralphafan said:


> According to Rand on his own show today
> 
> Xander sold the rights to Bitwave tech to Odyssey in exchange for a job there
> They’re pissed off about the references to Bitwave left in their site and demanded he fix it
> After that he no-showed to work, so he might get fired soon



Thanks for providing Ralph's tweet, my take on Rand's claims:

1. 
If you have something of value and are approached to have that bought from you, you would gain more than just a job. Rand might be that retarded but Xander is at least smart enough to get a better deal.

2. 


I doubt they're pissed off, how would he even know this? It's clearly beta and in testing so something like this is easily overlooked and a reaction like this is unreasonable in a tech organization.

3. 


HR matters like this aren't obtained online, Rand is just playing the role of fellow aussie petrol sniffer Chopper Read who famously said "Never let the truth get in the way of a good story".


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 28, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Isn't bitwave open source?


Partially. That was part of the scrutiny Doxpatch used to get by only having some of it open for all to see and is part of the reason so many accused him of running a crypto miner on their rigs back when Bitwave launched and ran like shit for awhile.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 28, 2021)

ralphafan said:


> Xander sold the rights to Bitwave tech to Odyssey in exchange for a job there
> They’re pissed off about the references to Bitwave left in their site and demanded he fix it
> After that he no-showed to work, so he might get fired soon


1. So it's still Bitwave, what is this crossbred abo barking about?
2. Why would they be pissed at that? Easy fix and the entire thing is in beta.
3. How did he know? Did he pray to the Abo crocodile goddess and telepathically obtained the thought of Odysee devs, or is he full of shit? Why would anyone tell him that?


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2021)

Fair disclosure: I warned the Odysee team I was in contact with that they should immediately remove Bitwave references from their source code because it'd allow the Cathedral to smear them but it's too late I guess.

Posted by Megan Squire, retweeted by Jared Holt (Right-Wing Watch).



			https://twitter.com/MeganSquire0/status/1375911059387715588
		

https://archive.md/Z5shT


----------



## The Demon Baby (Mar 28, 2021)

Null said:


> Fair disclosure: I warned the Odysee team I was in contact with that they should immediately remove Bitwave references from their source code because it'd allow the Cathedral to smear them but it's too late I guess.
> 
> Posted by Megan Squire, retweeted by Jared Holt (Right-Wing Watch).
> 
> ...


You should write your own livestreaming software and BTFO everyone, Josh.  Then you can unironically say, "If they thought Bitwave was bad...."


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 28, 2021)

Null said:


> Fair disclosure: I warned the Odysee team I was in contact with that they should immediately remove Bitwave references from their source code because it'd allow the Cathedral to smear them but it's too late I guess.
> 
> Posted by Megan Squire, retweeted by Jared Holt (Right-Wing Watch).
> 
> ...


I wonder who the subject of the warrant was? That 'GypsyCrusader' guy who was arrested for saying nigger on Omegle had a channel on BitWave.








						RWDS - [bitwave.tv]
					

(telegram) https://t.me/gypsycrusader  (Bitcoin wallet) 3ADsGJQo3yKcoAXWWevM787LD3mjnzjfgE  Bitchute https://www.bitchute.com/channel/syII9fQSwphf/




					bitwave.tv


----------



## JAKL (Mar 28, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> I wonder who the subject of the warrant was? That 'GypsyCrusader' guy who was arrested for saying nigger on Omegle had a channel on BitWave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was arrested for being retarded and posting pictures of his load out, which included a 14 inch knife next to his rifle he shouldn't have had because of his felon status, what that knife next to the rifle did was show that he had a Short Barrelled Rifle without a tax stamp that he couldn't get because he was a felon and thus he got no knocked.


----------



## Mage (Mar 29, 2021)

looks like LBRY (who runs Odysee) got sued by the SEC.


			https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2021/comp25060.pdf
		



			LBRY, Inc. (Release No. LR-25060; Mar. 29, 2021)


----------



## GL09 (Mar 29, 2021)

The curse of the Gunt strikes again.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 29, 2021)

Logan said:


> looks like LBRY (who runs Odysee) got sued by the SEC.
> 
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/litigation/complaints/2021/comp25060.pdf
> ...


@AnOminous How fucked are they?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> @AnOminous How fucked are they?


This is an insanely technical area of law and you're in almost as good a position to guess as I am.  I can't really shoot from the hip on the merits of the claim, but it often has a lot to do with how willing the SEC is to do some hard charging.  And selling unregistered securities is a felony.  The fact that they're just filing a civil suit doesn't really sound that serious to me.

So my wild guess on the SEC's posture is they just want them to stop doing that and give back any money they stole.  A ridiculous number of SEC prosecutions start out huffing and puffing and literally end up exactly like that.  This is why there's so much utterly sketchy securities shit, since the penalty is often just giving back the money you stole and saying "sowwy daddy I won't do it again."

I'll also note they're putting all their eggs in one basket by making only one legal claim, violation of the Securities Act by selling unregistered securities.  That means they're either really sure they're right on that one, or they're half-assing it.  I do not know enough about securities to judge it but the behavior described is, again, sketchy as fuck and at the very least, looks like a breach of fiduciary duty to investors and some really sleazy self-dealing, but the SEC might not be able to sue them for that directly.  The investors would have to do that, and the SEC is already doing it for them.

I have no idea how it ends up.  Probably with a settlement like most of this bullshit.  I honestly wonder if Bitwave didn't even know what they were doing was illegal.  You know, these tech bros and their "disrupting" shit.

The only thing where I think they're really fucked (and so are their investors) is if they have already blown through all their money, can't pay whatever settlement happens, and go bankrupt.  In that case, it's basically Bitwave ceases to exist as a going concern.  But I don't think they're fucked as in federal pound me in the ass prison, just going broke fucked.


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2021)

I made a new thread for the crypto.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lbry-lbry-credit-odysee.87650/
		




Null said:


> Essentially, LBRY critically blundered with its marketing. LBRY was a p2p decentralized file sharing protocol, the crypto which underpinned it, and the front-end centralized platform called LBRY.tv which helped promote the ecosystem to users without the desktop app.
> 
> At some point recently, LBRY.tv rebranded as Odysee to help ease confusion about if the token was truly decentralized or not. Too little too late: the SEC is now filing charges for them to be a security.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 5, 2021)

WELL THAT EXPLAINS WHY ODYSEE DOESN'T WORK


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Apr 6, 2021)

Runs like shit.

PPP has done two streams on Odysee so far. It doesn't save the stream when you do it so the stream either has to be recorded locally or it's gone forever. When the stream is recorded locally and uploaded it exists in the same URL as the initial stream did. I think it ends up using bitwave to play it back somehow because it will randomly stop a new video on that persons Odysee channel will autoplay. This happened 4 times trying to watch an episode of This Week in Cuckada.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 23, 2021)

so you have an alt tech site and you keep devaluing your coin to give more and more to a selfish sea rat gunt thats dumping it to keep himself afloat when you encounter trouble, on the other side youre an alt right simp paying ethan to NOT support alt tech, to bury alt tech, and to constantly support and give more and more power to big tech platforms like twitter and youtube. this is sad. this is the ultimate cuckold, every party including gunt the onlyfans camera operator himself is cucking out and bending over to have their dignity fisted.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 23, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Runs like shit.
> 
> PPP has done two streams on Odysee so far. It doesn't save the stream when you do it so the stream either has to be recorded locally or it's gone forever. When the stream is recorded locally and uploaded it exists in the same URL as the initial stream did. I think it ends up using bitwave to play it back somehow because it will randomly stop a new video on that persons Odysee channel will autoplay. This happened 4 times trying to watch an episode of This Week in Cuckada.


So worse than Tencent's shitty Chomo with fake manaberry tokens? What a shocker...!


----------



## Fslur (Apr 23, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> So worse than Tencent's shitty Chomo with fake manaberry tokens? What a shocker...!


Odysee’s streaming is brand new and no where close to being finished. They just announced yesterday that streams now save automatically.

However you’ll need to back it up since they will only be available for 30 days after the stream.

You can now watch streams on the Odysee IOS app. & Anyone can unlock streaming now as long as you have 50 lbc staked.

OdyseeTeam Tweet Archive

Chomo on the other hand is just like Dlive and not just because they are Chinese owned. They are using people like the Gunt and the other Dlive refugees until they no longer need them.

Odysee is making changes daily to improve user’s experience.

*edit typo


----------



## Noproblemo (Apr 23, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Odysee’s streaming is brand new and no where close to being finished. They just announced yesterday that streams now save automatically.
> 
> However you’ll need to back it up since they will only be available for 30 days after the stream.
> 
> ...


0.1 LBC has been deposited to your account. 

Odysee buffers every 5 second, you can see all the comments complaining. How do you fuck up this bad, just route all the traffic to bitwave, Xander.


----------



## Fslur (Apr 23, 2021)

Noproblemo said:


> 0.1 LBC has been deposited to your account.
> 
> Odysee buffers every 5 second, you can see all the comments complaining. How do you fuck up this bad, just route all the traffic to bitwave, Xander.


Weird I don’t have that issue with buffering ect..

Did see an issue after a certain number of viewers would join a stream. The Mati streams were the largest streams I have seen on Odysee. Smaller streams do fine. *However it doesn’t seem to be ready for 500+ viewers yet.* They are constantly updating and are just about ready to add their version of supechats.

Seems like some just want to trash Xander. K.. To those actually curious, it’s a work in progress and I have seen a lot of positive changes already. For example today the very second I had 50lbc staked to my account it unlocked live streaming.

Also, I am not being paid at all to say any of this. There’s a lot of people crying for alternatives. Yet very few _*actually doing something *_*about it.* Yt is a trash propaganda prop that doesn’t want anyone who disagrees with their narratives on it’s platform.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 27, 2021)

Since Ralph is shilling Odysee right now...
From @PhoBingas Odysee stream:





Still 17 references to bitwave in the code!


----------



## JDANKS420 (May 21, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Weird I don’t have that issue with buffering ect..
> 
> Did see an issue after a certain number of viewers would join a stream. The Mati streams were the largest streams I have seen on Odysee. Smaller streams do fine. *However it doesn’t seem to be ready for 500+ viewers yet.* They are constantly updating and are just about ready to add their version of supechats.
> 
> ...


ok and youre NOT getting paid to say this? LOL bitwave runs like shit, odysee runs like shit. id much rather use youtube, even more so now seeing youre the type of person to endorse odysee. seems like some just want to kiss xanders ass.


----------



## Psychic Espeon (Jun 3, 2021)

To nobody's surprise, Odysee has been gunted.




EDIT: Seriously though, why would any Alt-Tech site sell themselves out to a single creator that won't do anything meaningful for them? 
It baffles my mind.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 3, 2021)

Psychic Espeon said:


> why would any Alt-Tech site sell themselves out to a single creator that won't do anything meaningful for them?
> It baffles my mind.


it really seems like fucking tom is simping for ralph so hard hes bleeding his company dry and saying theyre "sponsoring" him while the main account says they dont sponsor people. idk why gunt insists on killing every site he tries to take shelter in just so people cant call him a nigger, its not to protect his prospects either since his brain dead fans who would want to for some reason re watch an old kill report  will be brain dead enough to think ralph deserves money for sleeping on stream while jim talks.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 3, 2021)

Tweet (archive)

And here I was taking LBRY's documentation at face value and thinking that channel names were determined solely by the community, not by any top-down arbitration...




Site (archive)

I guess that doesn't work out so well when one of the administrators is the bad actor, though, does it?

And before these idiots resort back to their embarrassing motte-and-bailey of claiming that the Odysee frontend and the LBRY protocol are distinct entities, I'll preemptively remind everyone that Odysee uses the LBRY documentation on lbry.com as its support page so we can save everybody a lot of time and annoyance and just skip that braindead misdirection.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 3, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2228653
> 
> Tweet (archive)
> 
> ...


That's talking about Pho's too which most certainly is not using Ralph's channel name. Fucking morons can't even get their bullshit straight.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 3, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2228653
> 
> Tweet (archive)
> 
> ...


No clips can be analyzed then.  Is the Fox News content and logo not visible when a Tucker clip is played?  Or is it in regards to people who have Odysse channels?  If that's the case Killstream can't have clips from - Dick Show, Red Ice, Red Elephants, Subcultured, Black Pigeon Speaks, etc.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 3, 2021)

High Tea said:


> No clips can be analyzed then.  Is the Fox News content and logo not visible when a Tucker clip is played?  Or is it in regards to people who have Odysse channels?  If that's the case Killstream can't have clips from - Dick Show, Red Ice, Red Elephants, Subcultured, Black Pigeon Speaks, etc.


even without the hypocrisy from allowing ethan to steal copyrighted material outright how is this site at all better than youtube if you can be flagged by far easier than on yt?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jun 3, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> That's talking about Pho's too which most certainly is not using Ralph's channel name. Fucking morons can't even get their bullshit straight.


It's most likely talking about the KillstreamTV channel, which was one of the three channels listed in Ralph's DMCA takedown letter. Somebody should ask them specifically about Pho's channel.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 6, 2021)

Odessy status: GUNTED


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 3, 2021)

For those not paying attention:
LBRY is being sued by the SEC for failing to register an offering of securities in the form of LBC.

Attached is a zip containing every filing in the SEC vs LBRY case, as of yesterday.
I'll leave analysis to those better suited to the task such as @AnOminous and @Useful_Mistake.
Jpgs of the main docs:


Spoiler: Initial Filing by the SEC









Spoiler: LBRY Inc's Response







And weirdly (probably normal in the world of legal games), a motion for LBRY _Foundation_ Inc to intervene, which is granted.


Spoiler: LBRY Foundation Inc







And then here is their answer to the case:


Spoiler: LBRY Foundation Inc Response


----------



## Symalsa (Jul 3, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> First his kid gets named 'xander, now he has to get his internet welfare from the same Xander he tried to dab on.


I’ve been thinking about this. And I’m forming Xander levels of 400D Intergalactic Jenga conspiracies here.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jul 3, 2021)

I'll admit to not being up to date with whatever the hell is going on, but in its response LBRY did admit they violated the act.


Which would be in violation of act 5(a) and (c)

First defense is just plain wrong. They are selling crypto, as far as I understand, but claim it's actually not crypto but something like a trading card. But it's not. It's crypto. They are using that crypto as crypto. It's clearly a "security" under section 2.

LBRY's second defense is pretty poor, imo. Taking it as fact and pretending that it somehow validates their actions pre-2017 (I don't believe it does), they still committed crimes for 3 years after the law was allegedly changed. I'm also not sure how there was a violation of Administrative procedure act, because they never bothered to explain.
It's third defense relies on success of both its first and second defense, or at least first.

Sorry for such a short analysis, but from what I've seen LBRY did not respond well. They basically admitted to the most important claims, and then went on to try to pretend they were not selling crypto.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jul 3, 2021)

Useful_Mistake said:


> I'll admit to not being up to date with whatever the hell is going on, but in its response LBRY did admit they violated the act.
> View attachment 2314101
> View attachment 2314102
> Which would be in violation of act 5(a) and (c)
> ...


It's actually a lot weirder than it seems.

LBRY is responding to this suit by saying, essentially, that there are two entirely separate entities, LBRY Inc and the LBRY Foundation.  They claim that these two parties have competing interests because LBRY Inc primarily cares about its own survival as a company whereas the LBRY Foundation cares primarily about the value of LBC staying high so it can remain solvent (since its funding was apportioned almost entirely in LBC).  Thus, there are two responses, document 13 from LBRY Inc and document 18 from the LBRY Foundation.  What you're quoting is the LBRY Foundation's response; unlike the Foundation, LBRY Inc denies almost every allegation in its response.

Of course, the LBRY Foundation has directors that are LBRY Inc employees, including the CEO, so they're not entirely separate entities in practice, even if the CEO has abstained from voting as a Foundation director in this specific matter as the response states.

Notably, the Foundation also claims that:



In other words, LBRY is looking for a way forward that does not rely on LBC, and indeed might be willing to scuttle LBC entirely to continue onward.  They've been talking a lot about integrating fiat payments into their platform and that may be a result of preparing to implement this strategy.

I hope somebody more familiar with this type of enforcement action read the documents and offer their opinion on what's going on.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Jul 3, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> LBRY is responding to this suit by saying, essentially, that there are two entirely separate entities, LBRY Inc and the LBRY Foundation.


LBRY Foundation's answer is more of the same. They allege that it's not a security and they never thought that it was while acquiring it. I feel my analysis (for now) still fits them until they produce something more substantial.



> LBRY Foundation's response; unlike the Foundation, LBRY Inc denies almost every allegation in its response.



Unless I am missing something, the foundation seems to be admitting to much of the same things inc is.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jul 6, 2021)

Tweet (archive)


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

$LBC more like 0.001¢LBC.


----------



## David Spadem (Jul 9, 2021)

Not sure if anyone posted this already, But Odysee FIAT Payments are going through Stripe.

```
<iframe name="__privateStripeMetricsController2410" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true" scrolling="no" allow="payment *" src="https://js.stripe.com/v3/m-outer-c19b0c166354f5488c8a7f316eaada90.html#url=https%3A%2F%2Fbitwave.tv%2Fodysee%2F1683d813e54173d0f1d066bd9d3e320415284d88%3Fskin%3Dodysee%26autoplay%3D1&amp;title=bitwave.tv&amp;referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fodysee.com%2F&amp;muid=NA&amp;sid=NA&amp;version=6&amp;preview=false" aria-hidden="true" tabindex="-1" style="border: none !important; margin: 0px !important; padding: 0px !important; width: 1px !important; min-width: 100% !important; overflow: hidden !important; display: block !important; visibility: hidden !important; position: fixed !important; height: 1px !important; pointer-events: none !important; user-select: none !important;"></iframe>
```
Quite the bold choice for Odysee, the Free Speech Video Hosting Platform to use Stripe for the Payment Processor... That explains why Ralph has restricted his speech on Odysee because if anyone is unaware of Stripe and their reputation, they are VERY willing to deplatform any of their clients for Hate Speech and Offensive Content.

Some people with questionable content still use Stripe and haven't been removed from receiving payments. But if FIAT ever stops working on the site, it's probably because Stripe dropped Odysee.












						Online payment processing for internet businesses - Stripe
					

Online payment processing for internet businesses. Stripe is a suite of payment APIs that powers commerce for online businesses of all sizes, including fraud prevention, and subscription management. Use Stripe’s payment platform to accept and process payments online for easy-to-use commerce...




					stripe.com


----------



## Keranu (Jul 9, 2021)

David Spadem said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this already, But Odysee FIAT Payments are going through Stripe.
> 
> ```
> <iframe name="__privateStripeMetricsController2410" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true" scrolling="no" allow="payment *" src="https://js.stripe.com/v3/m-outer-c19b0c166354f5488c8a7f316eaada90.html#url=https%3A%2F%2Fbitwave.tv%2Fodysee%2F1683d813e54173d0f1d066bd9d3e320415284d88%3Fskin%3Dodysee%26autoplay%3D1&amp;title=bitwave.tv&amp;referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fodysee.com%2F&amp;muid=NA&amp;sid=NA&amp;version=6&amp;preview=false" aria-hidden="true" tabindex="-1" style="border: none !important; margin: 0px !important; padding: 0px !important; width: 1px !important; min-width: 100% !important; overflow: hidden !important; display: block !important; visibility: hidden !important; position: fixed !important; height: 1px !important; pointer-events: none !important; user-select: none !important;"></iframe>
> ...


LOL stripe! Are you kidding me?

Will they be able to cancel specific individuals on Odysee, or rather coerce Odysee into restricting their cash payments?

Doesn't matter. This won't last long for Odysee unless they change their speech rules.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 11, 2021)

Odysee is not free speech. Not at all. They are just another platform that will arbitrarily decide based on their personal preference and playing favorites what is allowed.

Drew Hancock is a Lbry/Odysee employee listed as "Community Coordinator"



As you can see, he makes official content for them, and I believe is also the one running the OdyseeTeam Twitter.

Let's take a look at his personal Twitter.


			https://twitter.com/lockoutdays
		









						Drew Hancock (@lockoutdays) | Twitter
					

archived 11 Jul 2021 16:54:35 UTC




					archive.vn
				






Yet weirdly, he still uploads his shit to YouTube and links to that instead of Odysee.

Get a load of this hot take: 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Cringe:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ok, so he's just one employee, why do I think his views apply to Odysee as a whole? Because this jackass describes himself as both a Libertarian and an anarcho-capitalist. The same labels the CEO of Lbry uses for himself. And as we see in the case of Tom, the employees in the community department are the ones making all the calls on what is allowed.

Odysee does not support free speech. They will pick and choose just like every other platform does and they have picked the gunt to support. Until he pisses them off like he will, and then he's gone from there too.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 11, 2021)

Jesus Drew, bend the bill of your god damn cap you wigger twat.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 11, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Jesus Drew, bend the bill of your god damn cap you wigger twat.


Yeah, forgot to mention that. Also Chiefs fan like Ralph. I think he wears that same hat and hoodie in every video.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Odysee does not support free speech. They will pick and choose just like every other platform does and they have picked the gunt to support. Until he pisses them off like he will, and then he's gone from there too.


It doesn't even matter whether the employees of a corporation or the people running it "believe" in free speech or not.  Not only can they cuck out or change their minds, even if they talk all the free speech bullshit in the world imaginable, but the corporation itself doesn't believe in anything, because corporations don't.

If you really want to protect it, you have to bake it in to the protocols and infrastructure itself such that to the greatest extent possible, the infrastructure level is blind to the content going through it.  This actually was built into the Internet from the very start to the point it's taken 50 years to really degrade the principle.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 12, 2021)

New filing on SEC vs Lbry.
MOTION for Judgment on the Pleadings on Defendant's Affirmative Defense of Selective Enforcement



Spoiler: First doc









Spoiler: Second doc


----------



## Fslur (Jul 17, 2021)

@Haru Okumura made a really good post about odysee in the killstream thread:


Spoiler: post






Haru Okumura said:


> EDIT: There's currently an issue embedding archives but I have them saved and will edit them in later.
> 
> Today, Ethan has spent a lot of his show talking about how he's not going to be using Bitchute anymore.  He made a stand-alone video and posted it to Bitchute announcing this decision, and on air he's gone over some of the reactions from Bitchute commenters.  Many of the users reacted negatively to his plans to use Odysee instead of Bitchute.
> 
> ...





(it's really good, you should read it first if you haven't already as my post only builds on what he said)

Something else has been brought to my attention.

The shadow ban list is really big for a small free speech site. 21 channels (the first 3 are repeated twice for whatever reason) and 5 videos:

L/A

The first channel is a random generic content channel "TheAudiopedia". If you search for their channel, you can find it:

L1/A L2/A

However, trying to find any video on their channel, for example "9 Tips for dealing with disrespectful teenagers" will either get you unrelated results or no results if you go with an exact match:

L1/A1 L2/A2

However using an exact search works for normal videos, here is an exact search for the second result of the last search:
L/A

So odysee just straight up shadow bans your content if they don't like you. As far as I know they don't explain that they do this anywhere, nor do I see anything on The Audiopedia's channel that says he is being suppressed. This is the same censorship you get on youtube/twitter, and unless you just happen to check some random file on github you will have no idea that they are suppressing you like this. You will just think your videos aren't doing well in the search algorithm or people don't like them.

But the videos are even more interesting...

The first video is just some french guy telling his audience than another french guy got banned from youtube. IDK why they want to censor that, but its not what I want to talk about. The rest of the videos all have a similar theme:

L1/A L2/A L3/A L4/A

Like videos on black listed channels, these videos show up on the channel and if you have a direct link (which you can get by searching the exact claim name (ie "1111111-Rabbi-Yosef-Tzvi-ben-Porat-explains-how-Hitler-was-right" instead of "Rabbi admits Hitler was right"). However, if you don't happen to already know exactly where the video is and what it's exact claim is, you will not be able to find it using the search:

L1/A L2/A L3/A
(Interestingly, the exclamation point on the 3rd one breaks the exact search. If you scroll down far enough you can even find the first banned video, but only as reposts. I'm assuming this is due to typical bad odysee coding and not intentional.)

So not only is odysee shadow banning its creators (one of the worst practices of big tech) but its also targeting and censoring alt-right content. They claim to not have the ability to censor, yet they do and they use it in secret!

Bonus screenshot: Guess who put all 4 of those videos on the block list...

L/A

A full list of all the channels and videos Tom does not want you to see (excluding the porn):


Spoiler












						@TheAudiopedia
					

✪✪✪✪✪ http://www.theaudiopedia.com ✪✪✪✪✪  Lbry DEMONETIZED our account, proving they are just about the same centralized crap as Youtube, so **we don't have other option but to charge smal...




					odysee.com
				











						Tous Ensembles!
					

View Tous Ensembles! on Odysee




					odysee.com
				











						cervantes1168
					

Cette chaine aborde la désinformation et les mensonges des médias de masse,  des politiques, de la science et de l’histoire officielles, de la NASA, entre autres... Attendez-vous à une forte dissonanc...




					odysee.com
				











						Alter Infos
					

Chaîne de soutien aux lanceurs d'alertes et chercheurs de vérité. Adresse de la chaîne sur Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCONhHNLFZvqc1ZftQBFrgIA




					odysee.com
				











						silvano trotta
					

Merci pour cette video . Aprés quelques ajustements, cette chaine odysee marche bien. Tu fais un travail fantastique. Et cela permet de comprendre ce qui est entrain de se passer en Fance, en Europe, ...




					odysee.com
				











						silvano trotta
					

coucou




					odysee.com
				











						Silvano Trotta
					

View Silvano Trotta on Odysee




					odysee.com
				











						Silvano Trotta
					

Bonsoir merci Silvano de nous faire des vidéos et sur avec cette ancien medecin , un grand bravo Madame vous avez une trés bonne Ame de concience , je me suis inscris sur votre compte Facebook car je ...




					odysee.com
				











						@Trotta
					

View @Trotta on Odysee




					odysee.com
				











						Odysee
					

Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




					odysee.com
				











						@Silvano
					

View @Silvano on Odysee




					odysee.com
				











						Nordic Resistance Movement
					

Videos from the activities of the Nordic Resistance Movement – a National Socialist activist organisation active in Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Iceland.  Visit us at: https://nordicresistancemovement....




					odysee.com
				











						Nordic Resistance Movement Extras
					

Miscellaneous Nordic Resistance Movement videos. Follow our main channel at https://odysee.com/@NordicResistanceMovement:2




					odysee.com
				











						Odysee
					

Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




					odysee.com
				












						2020_133-ALERTE-RELAIS-CENSURE-SilvanoTrotta
					

View 2020_133-ALERTE-RELAIS-CENSURE-SilvanoTrotta on Odysee




					odysee.com
				











						Rabbi admits Hitler was right
					

Rabbi Yosef Tzvi ben Porat explains how Hitler was right




					odysee.com
				











						Adolf Hitler Was He Really Evil?
					

Adolf Hitler, Was He Really The Most Evil Man Alive?




					odysee.com
				











						Hitler was right!
					

"The great masses of the people will more easily fall victims to a big lie than to a small one." - A. H. #COVID19 Join Us Today.--> https://dollarvigilante.com/




					odysee.com
				











						Rabbi Says Hitler was Right
					

If you have not yet read Mein Kampf (German: My Struggle), you really should! As far as I am concerned it should be mandatory reading just like the Orthodox Bible and the Oera Linda.  For you lazy sh...




					odysee.com
				



Most of these seem to be repeated bannings of a french former youtube conspiracy theory. He seems to be a bigger target of their censorship than the alt-right (the only other content they censor besides porn and gore).


(all links are archived but its not letting me insert the archives)


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 17, 2021)

Fslur said:


> He seems to be a bigger target of their censorship than the alt-right


It looks like those channels are empty and someone made them by mistake, here's an approximate translation of a description from one of them:
_Thank you for this video . After some adjustments, Odysee works well.
You're doing a wonderful job. It allows us to understand what's happening in France, Europe and the World._

I'm fairly confident they were accidentally created by some boomer when this Qnigga got kicked off Youtube. The staff doesn't want to obfuscate his actual channel so they shadowbanned these "fake" channels. I don't know whether this is ethical or not according to their own standards but it makes sense.


----------



## Fslur (Jul 17, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> It looks like those channels are empty and someone made them by mistake, here's an approximate translation of a description from one of them:
> _Thank you for this video . After some adjustments, Odysee works well.
> You're doing a wonderful job. It allows us to understand what's happening in France, Europe and the World._
> 
> I'm fairly confident they were accidentally created by some boomer when this Qnigga got kicked off Youtube. The staff doesn't want to obfuscate his actual channel so they shadowbanned these "fake" channels. I don't know whether this is ethical or not according to their own standards but it makes sense.


They also shadowbanned another french youtuber's video talking about silvano trotta and three other french conspericy theory channels who have all either had videos with silvano or reposted videos about/by him. (1 2 3)

Also they have a system in place for preventing people from getting confused as to who is who, you or your fans are supposed to put LBC in your channel and the channel with the most is declared the real one. Plus he could have just deleted those channels if he made them by mistake. By their own standards they should have let the decentralized LBC stake system sort out who the real silvano is, not shadow banned his channels. And even if their intention was to help him, that doesn't explain banning the 3 related channels that clearly aren't him AND the video talking about him getting banned from youtube.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jul 20, 2021)

Among other things, Odysee is actively developing a feature to allow streamers to set a fee that banned users must pay to get unbanned:











						Shared Block Lists // Next Iteration of Comment Moderation · Issue #49 · OdyseeTeam/commentron
					

Any channel can create a shared block list. This channel is the owner of the list. For minimum viable release, there will be one shared blocklist made by us. A channel can invite another channel to...




					github.com
				




It wouldn't surprise me if Ethan himself suggested this idea based on his own experiences with @Infinite Slick.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 22, 2021)

Couple new filings in the SEC vs Lbry case.

First up we have the SEC filing a motion to deny Lbry Foundation's motion to intervene. Expected.


Spoiler: SEC Motion






But wait, now we have a motion by Lbry Inc to also deny the motion by Lbry Foundation to intervene. 


Spoiler: Lbry Inc Motion


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 3, 2021)

Lbry Foundations motion to intervene has been denied and they have forthwith filed an appeal on that decision.
PDF's available at Court Listener.
There is no PDF for the judges decision for whatever reason, but here is the appeal.


----------



## Null (Aug 4, 2021)

@Haru Okumura After the Gunt's DMCA I noticed that the video disappeared on my LBRY desktop program's list of videos. I had been told by the staff that the LBRY app was 100% decentralized with no points of failure. The DMCA staff told me that the app is affected by DMCAs. i.e. not decentralized.

They hinted there are forks of LBRY's desktop app that aren't affected by DMCA notices but the mainstream one is. Perhaps the protocol is actually decentralized by the LBRY app is not.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @Haru Okumura After the Gunt's DMCA I noticed that the video disappeared on my LBRY desktop program's list of videos. I had been told by the staff that the LBRY app was 100% decentralized with no points of failure. The DMCA staff told me that the app is affected by DMCAs. i.e. not decentralized.
> 
> They hinted there are forks of LBRY's desktop app that aren't affected by DMCA notices but the mainstream one is. Perhaps the protocol is actually decentralized by the LBRY app is not.











						GitHub - paveloom-f/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace (now without a blacklist)
					

A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace (now without a blacklist) - GitHub - paveloom-f/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized,...




					github.com


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 4, 2021)

Null said:


> @Haru Okumura After the Gunt's DMCA I noticed that the video disappeared on my LBRY desktop program's list of videos. I had been told by the staff that the LBRY app was 100% decentralized with no points of failure. The DMCA staff told me that the app is affected by DMCAs. i.e. not decentralized.
> 
> They hinted there are forks of LBRY's desktop app that aren't affected by DMCA notices but the mainstream one is. Perhaps the protocol is actually decentralized by the LBRY app is not.


As noted by @Mundane Ralph, there's a fork that doesn't respect the block list.

The official application defines a variable "blackListedOutpoints" that reads from the https://api.lbry.io/file/list_blocked global block list using one of its libraries.  Your video is on that list (the transaction hash is "49aeec091de29f59b84e2066472a08d329b82e97e645330984f4ba6b98693269") so it will be blocked from any tool run by LBRY Inc.  If they said lbry-desktop is decentralized they're just lying; the block explorer isn't, either, which speaks poorly of their commitment to transparency (but we already knew _that_ was just lip service).

Here is the issue where they discuss lbry-desktop's content blocking:
https://github.com/lbryio/lbry-desktop/issues/565 / https://archive.md/X8Ioj

Here is the issue where they discuss lbry-sdk's content blocking:
https://github.com/lbryio/lbry-sdk/issues/1105 / https://archive.md/qT1PK

As far as I can tell, the protocol is all that's truly decentralized.  I can see all the metadata for your claim, including the new description you added, by writing a SQL query and submitting it through their Chainquery API:



			https://chainquery.lbry.com/api/sql?query=SELECT%20*%20FROM%20claim%20WHERE%20claim_id%20=%20'925d78f1e3e6c37087a2e3cf6a4a3b7bf5603684'


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 4, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> GitHub - paveloom-f/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace (now without a blacklist)
> 
> 
> A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace (now without a blacklist) - GitHub - paveloom-f/lbry-desktop: A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized,...
> ...


I'm just going to go out on a limb here and say that LBRY suggesting that users who don't want to be constrained by frivolous illegitimate DMCA takedowns should use some random unofficial build which may or may not contain changes beyond unblacklisting stuff Ethan Ralph doesn't want to be seen is not exactly a security or privacy-conscious response.
EDIT: While it does look like that particular repo may be being built entirely through GitHub actions, removing the LBRY blocklist while not touching anything else, a) you can't expect most users to be able to analyze that b) it certainly doesn't prevent something nefarious being done with that repo, or any other 'free LBRY' fork in future.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Aug 4, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> I'm just going to go out on a limb here and say that LBRY suggesting that users who don't want to be constrained by frivolous illegitimate DMCA takedowns should use some random unofficial build which may or may not contain changes beyond unblacklisting stuff Ethan Ralph doesn't want to be seen is not exactly a security or privacy-conscious response.


Review it yourself, the only change is the removal of the blacklist.
Edit: Actually, I should say it was the only change the last time I looked. I haven't checked in a bit so I can't say that's true for newer builds. It's a simple change to make so you could just make your own fork and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 19, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> anarcho-capitalist. The same labels the CEO of Lbry uses for himself. And as we see in the case of Tom, the employees in the community department are the ones making all the calls on what is allowed.
> 
> Odysee does not support free speech. They will pick and choose just like every other platform does and they have picked the gunt to support. Until he pisses them off like he will, and then he's gone from there too.


anarcho-capitalist or as we normal people call it terminally online.

Odysee twitter is now being used to promote a white nationalist talkshow where a white supremacist and a the lefts most hated liberal is gonna debate. Wow this plattform is gonna last so long now that it has payments trough stripe!


----------



## Fslur (Aug 25, 2021)

Stream with Lbry’s Ceo Jeremy
https://youtu.be/aEf2lh_GMKg 

Jeremy comes on about an hour into it. He talks about having to censor covid to get the Odysee app into the ios app store. Someone in chat says “I thought I was shadow banned.” Of Which Jeremy says they don’t shadow ban..

(I think most people will consider it shadow banned if their content doesn’t come up because it’s being “filtered.”)

Jeremy mentions the Destiny debate with Mark that was hosted by “Ethan Ralph.”  Basically saying it’s great these conversations are taking place.

Odysee is banning alt right content, Ralph’s show can seem edgy, he has a variety of guests that have different audiences which gives the platform more exposure. Some people don’t believe there’s a thing such as “bad publicity” if you operate on those terms, Ralph being a pyscho, can only help your platform get a lot of attention. Jeremy’s friend and fellow misuses caucus libertarian Dr. Karlyn who is on Odysee said on Twitter that “locales” is the only viable alternative platform for her. Karlyn makes videos on Covid that are obviously going to be/ is censored on Odysee. 
Tweet - https://archive.md/k3rci

Jefemy says people can get lbry tv desktop and avoid being deplatformed. However if content is actually blocked by Lbry, which does happen, then you’ll need a fork to access it. Building your own app so people can access content isn’t a realistic or viable solution for the average user and just because you’re technically up somewhere doesn’t mean you weren’t deplatformed by the block. 


Spoiler



I have this recorded but can’t upload atm.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 25, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Stream with Lbry’s Ceo Jeremy
> https://youtu.be/aEf2lh_GMKg
> 
> Jeremy comes on about an hour into it. He talks about having to censor covid to get the Odysee app into the ios app store. Someone in chat says “I thought I was shadow banned.” Of Which Jeremy says they don’t shadow ban..
> ...


sounds like dlives x rated tag again


----------



## Fslur (Aug 25, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> sounds like dlives x rated tag again


Reminds me of Trovo as well where they make you click on the stream to view it, understanding that this user doesn’t reflect Trovo’s views. (Tom pointed this out to Ralph on Twitter that he was shadow banned on Trovo.) Odysee does the same thing they just call it filtering.


----------



## GaryGrey (Aug 27, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> That was about a month ago, which would mean adding a few more things:
> -lost to Adrienne Blair in court
> -lost in traffic court
> -proven to be scamming Odysee by not abiding by the terms of his broadcast exclusivity deal
> -impregnated Mantsu


From the thread catching up it is mentioned Ralph has an exclusivity deal?  I don't see it anywhere in this thread.  Seems like it would not end well for him to get pulled from Odysee since that appears to be the only place he backs up videos that isn't killstream.tv.  




archive
The website is such a cluster to navigate.  Looks like on Trovo he was just streaming a still image to tell people to go to Odysee whenever he was live.  And Bitchute there is just a fumbly message about where to find Killstream stuff.  Either way he does appear to be all in on Odysee + killstream.tv.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 14, 2021)

SEC vs Lbry is moving on to trial.
PDFs here: https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/59774584/us-securities-and-exchange-commission-v-lbry-inc/


----------



## veri (Oct 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> SEC vs Lbry is moving on to trial.
> PDFs here: https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/59774584/us-securities-and-exchange-commission-v-lbry-inc/
> View attachment 2627099View attachment 2627100View attachment 2627101View attachment 2627102


explain this in retard terms please


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 14, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> explain this in retard terms please


I think they have until Dec 10th to try mediation and then the case moves on to discovery, depositions, etc and eventually trial. Trial deadline is Sept of 2022.
Lbry could end up getting raped by the SEC.
And how fucking great would it be if they bring Ralph in for a deposition since he couldn't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## veri (Oct 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Lbry could end up getting raped by the SEC.


so odysee will be removed or some shit? could this be why ralph is sucking up to fuentes so much so he can jump to cozy.tv next?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Oct 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I think they have until Dec 10th to try mediation and then the case moves on to discovery, depositions, etc and eventually trial. Trial deadline is Sept of 2022.
> Lbry could end up getting raped by the SEC.
> And how fucking great would it be if they bring Ralph in for a deposition since he couldn't keep his mouth shut.


Oh, they're getting fucked, there's no doubt about that. It'll be amazing if they call Ralph to the stand.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 14, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> so odysee will be removed or some shit? could this be why ralph is sucking up to fuentes so much so he can jump to cozy.tv next?


In all likelihood, this will probably result in a fine, but I have no idea what possible penalties there are. I suppose it's possible Lbry could end up shutting down if it goes really badly for them.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> In all likelihood, this will probably result in a fine, but I have no idea what possible penalties there are. I suppose it's possible Lbry could end up shutting down if it goes really badly for them.


Depends on how much money they have and if it's enough to fine them, and then wipe them out of existence, or if they're already insolvent and are just going to be wiped out of existence without trying to extract any money from them.

With securities bullshit like this, no matter what it looks like on paper, they always seem to settle with a promise to stop doing whatever the fuck got the SEC mad and a fine, unless they _really_ have a hate-on for you.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 28, 2021)

Here's a sneak preview of some of the new stickers Odysee is adding:

These ones seem pretty normal:




			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/THUG%20LIFE/PNG/thug_life_with_border_clean.png
		






			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/PISS/PNG/piss_with_frame.png
		


And then there's these ones:




			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_red%20hair%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20.png
		





			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_blondie.png
		





			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_black%20skin.png
		





			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_black%20hair.png
		





			https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_asia.png


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 28, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Here's a sneak preview of some of the new stickers Odysee is adding:
> 
> These ones seem pretty normal:
> 
> ...


I think it was really nice of them to add special gunt stickers just for Ralph.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> so odysee will be removed or some shit? could this be why ralph is sucking up to fuentes so much so he can jump to cozy.tv next?


One of Fuentes conditions being kick Culture war Cuckold off the Killstream?


----------



## veri (Oct 28, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> One of Fuentes conditions being kick Culture war Cuckold off the Killstream?


dude he’s the ralphamale he can kick anyone he PLEASES. besides if he got kicked off odysee he’d fuck over anyone to get a spot on  another streaming service like how many times has he fucked someone over for free in his “career”


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 28, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Here's a sneak preview of some of the new stickers Odysee is adding:
> 
> These ones seem pretty normal:
> 
> ...


Who knew, pissing on YouTube means they will be almost infinitely more leftist, politically correct and homosexual. I guess YouTube is far right in their eyes.


----------



## Edilg (Oct 28, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Here's a sneak preview of some of the new stickers Odysee is adding:
> 
> These ones seem pretty normal:
> 
> ...


Lol. Looks like Odysee will be the 110th platform to kick out the Guntean people into the Right Wing Grift Diaspora soon enough.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 29, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2667589
> 
> 
> https://static.odycdn.com/stickers/pregnant%20man/png/Pregnant%20man_white%20border_asia.png


"Pregnant man_white border_asia.png" 
The file names weren't so bad until this one.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 29, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/pregnant-gunt_white-nigger-border_pig-png.2668778/?hash=07ab7e3438a890c1cd70ea7a5618ecf6
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/piss_ks_with_frame-png.2668782/?hash=07ab7e3438a890c1cd70ea7a5618ecf6


----------



## Edilg (Oct 29, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2668778View attachment 2668782
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/pregnant-gunt_white-nigger-border_pig-png.2668778/?hash=07ab7e3438a890c1cd70ea7a5618ecf6
> ...


If I may so humbly request: can you make the shirt the appropriate black, yellow and grizzled flesh colors?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 29, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2668778View attachment 2668782
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/pregnant-gunt_white-nigger-border_pig-png.2668778/?hash=07ab7e3438a890c1cd70ea7a5618ecf6
> ...


Soon we're gunna need Uncle Sam pissing on the Guntstronaut.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 12, 2021)

Ralph has been openly streaming his morning show with these court cases on Chillstream, so I guess the exclusivity deal is done.


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-avg9W2YvK2KHBxp8k8o-Q


----------



## High Tea (Nov 12, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph has been openly streaming his morning show with these court cases on Chillstream, so I guess the exclusivity deal is done.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-avg9W2YvK2KHBxp8k8o-Q


Ralph never honored the exclusivity agreement, He did not start date on the agreed upon date, there is no regular schedule and he removed content from Odysee in favor of Killstream.tv. He's praying viewers searching for Rackets accidently stumble upon his show and Odysee won't care.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 17, 2021)

No way he can claim this is some fan mirroring it. Exclusivity deal has got to be over. Odysee must not be paying him to be there anymore.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 2726948
> 
> No way he can claim this is some fan mirroring it. Exclusivity deal has got to be over. Odysee must not be paying him to be there anymore.


He claims he's ok'd it with Odysee beforehand in every instance of restreaming. He claimed to have told Odysee that cozy will be for non-Killstream/Sunrise stuff, I believe? But also reaffirmed that Odysee okays every restream; unsure how we might verify that.
So a lot of unknowns but here's my hypothesis: Odysee doesn't want to get in a fight with the biggest draw on their platform. As long as he keeps pimping Odysee, calling it his home, advertising events on Odysee, etc they don't wanna mess with that relationship too much. Perhaps Ralph is the one with leverage in this situation, as he's presently the largest draw on their site.
As a consequence: I think as soon as Odysee becomes home to a bigger & more stable show, they'll start cracking down on Ralph to honor the deal. Personally, I hope this guy rises to the top https://odysee.com/@AxxL:c

In short, I think the exclusivity deal is still in place but Ralph is in a position where he can disobey it with little consequence.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 9, 2021)

Odysee is being threatened by Rumble over a tweet and Julian Chandra was sent this letter.









						odysee on Twitter: "Rumble is threatening to sue us over a tweet. Go …
					

archived 9 Dec 2021 21:54:11 UTC




					archive.md
				




What i find most interesting here is that Rumble acknowledges Julian as the CEO of Odysee. I think others here like @Haru Okumura feel this isn't the case and that he's lying when he calls himself that.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 9, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Odysee is being threatened by Rumble over a tweet and Julian Chandra was sent this letter.
> View attachment 2787084
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he’s the CMO, as it says on the Linkedin page here.

  Julian lives in Las Vegas and is fan of talking about clothes. His Twitter? Says he’s the Ceo & Creator of Odysee. Maybe since Lbry & Odysee split into two companies? 

Archive


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 9, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Odysee is being threatened by Rumble over a tweet and Julian Chandra was sent this letter.
> View attachment 2787084
> 
> 
> ...


No, the issue was that Ralph called him a Creator of Odysee and that's not true. Julian has that on his Twitter because of Haru pointing out it's bullshit and Julian being a retard.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 9, 2021)

If Julian isn't the creator of Odysee, i think he is, I have no reason to doubt him, then who is? Who do you and others claim to be the rightful creator? Who is being stolen here exactly?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 10, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> If Julian isn't the creator of Odysee, i think he is, I have no reason to doubt him, then who is? Who do you and others claim to be the rightful creator? Who is being stolen here exactly?


The issue here is that Ethan Ralph has been engaging in malicious equivocation about the phrase "creator of Odysee".  Every time he's used this phrase, the context has made it clear he means "Julian Chandra lead the team that created the web application currently known as Odysee", a demonstrably false claim.  However, when pressed about how this is verifiably not true, he walks back to a much weaker true claim: that Julian Chandra applied the name 'Odysee' to an existing piece of software that has been under active development for years and thus "created" Odysee.  Then, once the discussion ends, he always goes right back to the former claim.

To call a claim 'demonstrably false', however, I need to conduct the actual demonstration, so let's get into it.

The software currently known as Odysee was first created as the browser front-end (i.e. not a standalone website) for the LBRY desktop application by LBRY Inc CEO Jeremy Kauffman on March 14th, 2016, as can be seen in the commit history of Odysee's official public Github repository:



Site / https://archive.md/enpN9

The history of this repository - which is exhaustive and fully public - makes it clear that the current version of Odysee can be traced directly back to this initial commit, with 10,822 intervening commits that have slowly modified the original code added to the repo on that day (this is a slight oversimplification that glosses over the intricacies of git but will suffice for our purposes).  There is quite literally no doubt that the software running on odysee.com right now has its genesis in the 3/14/16 commit by Jeremy Kauffman even though it was not yet a standalone web application at that point.

We can be more selective than this, though, and consider the creation of lbry.tv (the original name of the LBRY network's web application that has since been renamed "Odysee") to mark Odysee's creation.  The first mention of lbry.tv in a commit to this repo occurred on March 6th, 2019, in a commit made by developer Sean Yesmunt.  Yesmunt did a lot of the original work on the application, with Tom doing some as well.  We can clearly see that the software in question was a stand-alone web application at the time and that it can be traced directly and incrementally forward to the current version of odysee.com:












						Search · lbry.tv · lbryio/lbry-desktop
					

A browser and wallet for LBRY, the decentralized, user-controlled content marketplace. - Search · lbry.tv · lbryio/lbry-desktop




					github.com
				











						Merge pull request #2306 from lbryio/ui-server · OdyseeTeam/odysee-frontend@41fd754
					

Ui Server for lbry.tv




					github.com
				




Julian Chandra joined LBRY Inc as its Vice President of Growth over a year later, beginning work on or around July 29th, 2020:



Post / https://archive.md/giuyO

Approximately 3,000 commits were made between the 3/6/19 commit and Julian being hired:









						Commits · OdyseeTeam/odysee-frontend
					

The code that runs odysee.com. Contribute to OdyseeTeam/odysee-frontend development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Though it's impossible to say precisely how many developer commits were made directly to the web application itself before Julian joined the company due to the inane way this team uses git (until recently, Odysee's code was a branch of the LBRY desktop application's repository, likely due to its origin as a browser front-end), at least a few thousand commits were made on the application before Julian was even a part of the company!  Absolutely no one who hears Ethan Ralph yelling about how Julian Chandra created Odysee is imagining that he joined a project this well established- it is, at _best_, a lie by omission, a deliberate misrepresentation to inflate Julian's accomplishments.  Keep in mind this was the guy who didn't understand Odysee's infrastructure well enough to even know what Lighthouse was. There isn't a single person that hears "creator" and thinks "the guy who changed the name and started managing the team more than a year into development", and the fact that Ethan and Julian are both still equivocating on this point is proof that they're actively trying to mislead listeners to gain unwarranted clout.

Marketers and taking credit for everyone else's work, name a more iconic duo.

Oh, and while we're on the subject of Odysee and Lighthouse, it's probably a good time to note that as of a few weeks ago, Odysee has hidden the Lighthouse repository containing their search blacklist.  Here is my original post describing what Lighthouse is from early in the summer.

When Odysee split from LBRY Inc, they transferred ownership of various Odysee-related repositories over to the new OdyseeTeam Github organization.  OdyseeTeam/Lighthouse stayed public for a few weeks, but then it suddenly disappeared and is now showing a 404 (Github shows an identical 404 for deleted repos and private repos):



Example dead link

Their developers still discuss and link to this repository in their other public repositories, meaning it's actively maintained as a private repository and has not been deleted:



Site / https://archive.md/vuRjn

The link in this post is to: https://github.com/OdyseeTeam/lighthouse/issues/54

Hiding this search blacklist is a pretty interesting decision given that Tom Zarebczan's rebuttal to public criticism of the search blacklist when I first discovered it was that it's all public and therefore not suspicious:



Tweet / https://archive.ph/PrUkb

Stop giving known liars the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 10, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Yeah he’s the CMO, as it says on the Linkedin page here.
> 
> Julian lives in Las Vegas and is fan of talking about clothes. His Twitter? Says he’s the Ceo & Creator of Odysee. Maybe since Lbry & Odysee split into two companies?
> View attachment 2787176
> Archive


Pardon me if I'm retarded, but I thought Lbry just became Odysee.  My Lbry account just kind of rolled over into an Odysee account, and the switch seemed like just an all-around upgrade from Lbry.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 10, 2021)

Hopefully that $86 steak was worth it, Julian.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 10, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Pardon me if I'm retarded, but I thought Lbry just became Odysee.  My Lbry account just kind of rolled over into an Odysee account, and the switch seemed like just an all-around upgrade from Lbry.


Odysee is an app made from lbry technology. They used to be part of the same company. Jeremy Kauffman actual Ceo & Creator just announced about a month ago Lbry & Odysee are different companies now.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2021)

What's interesting is nore people most likely know of the blacklist via Kiwi posts than actually seeing the github, which makes me think they've altered the list in ways they don't want us or maybe ralph to know


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 10, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> What's interesting is nore people most likely know of the blacklist via Kiwi posts than actually seeing the github, which makes me think they've altered the list in ways they don't want us or maybe ralph to know


I don't think they're even enabled the list yet. One of the channels that was on it when Haru first posted about it, Black Crimes Matter, still shows up in search results.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I don't think they're even enabled the list yet. One of the channels that was on it when Haru first posted about it, Black Crimes Matter, still shows up in search results.


not enabled, im thinking maybe they just added more people to it for when they plan on eventually enabling it possibly


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 16, 2021)

@MeltyTW @Sam Losco 
So, what I'm understanding from Haru's post(s) is that this blacklist is now referred to in the repository at github, but the content of the blacklist is now private?

Also, probably someone has said this before but... has Null looked into doing something with these threads that allows for easier sifting through all the random comments in order to just get the data? It's very frustrating to sift through hundreds of pages of bitchfights and narc-posts in order to get to less than a page worth of interesting data.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 16, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> @MeltyTW @Sam Losco
> So, what I'm understanding from Haru's post(s) is that this blacklist is now referred to in the repository at github, but the content of the blacklist is now private?
> 
> Also, probably someone has said this before but... has Null looked into doing something with these threads that allows for easier sifting through all the random comments in order to just get the data? It's very frustrating to sift through hundreds of pages of bitchfights and narc-posts in order to get to less than a page worth of interesting data.


The issue lies in what to do with said information and how it can be done on the back and front ends of Xenforo, which is why most good threads have a fairly recently updated OP. The Highlight feature was definitely an improvement but I'm still unsure of the stipulations of a post becoming a highlight.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 18, 2021)

ERMAGHERD! CHRISTINE CHAN STICKERS!




(source: https://odysee.com/@Odysee:8/Odysee-Land:1?r=DrL28U4yBrGWncSCUL7A4euXpcQcXcZw&t=17 )


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Feb 3, 2022)

Gator tweeted that Odysee offered $30,000 for 1 year streaming exclusively to them but he had to delete CozyTv and Youtube channels.



Twitter


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 3, 2022)

T | A | N



lol fuck Nick Fuentes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 4, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> T | A | N
> View attachment 2951294
> 
> lol fuck Nick Fuentes.


How is that gonna work since Gator ran all his shit? Is Ralph going to force May become his head jannie so that the final days of the KS will be it going down pill stream style with a knocked up horse taking it by the reigns into the home stretch of total demise.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Feb 5, 2022)

Archive | Tweet

Anyone know what the fuck the Odysee Games are? I tuned in for a sec but it was literally Brittany Venti and two other women talking about how women are better at sexual harassment than men.

Whatever it is, I hope Ralph wins so we can get more content of him having to interact with people.


EDIT: 
Twitter, the biggest guntguard left....


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 5, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Anyone know what the fuck the Odysee Games are?


Live streamed contest between content creators who have channels on Odysee.  The winning reward is $10,000.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Feb 5, 2022)

Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> Live streamed contest between content creators who have channels on Odysee.  The winning reward is $10,000.


What's the contest?
Do they just come on and play fortnite or something?


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 5, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> What's the contest?
> Do they just come on and play fortnite or something?


They're currently eating tarantulas and water bugs as a challenge.  It's actually being streamed right now.


			https://odysee.com/@Odysee:8/odyseegamesday1:e


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 5, 2022)

Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> They're currently eating tarantulas and water bugs as a challenge.  It's actually being streamed right now.
> 
> 
> https://odysee.com/@Odysee:8/odyseegamesday1:e


Only 1200 viewers on a platform organized and promoted event, and on a platform that actually counts new tabs as viewers. Wow.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 5, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Only 1200 viewers on a platform organized and promoted event, and on a platform that actually counts new tabs as viewers. Wow.


Keep in mind that Alphabet Inc throttles and Astroturfs all it's competitors' search results.  If I'm not mistaken Null's pointed out that Google and YouTube combined take up more traffic than the next 30 sites combined as of 2021.  A large portion of internet users still use Google as their main search engine so that explains a lot.  Also they're currently being sued on anti-trust charges because of said actions.


----------



## instythot (Feb 5, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> T | A | N
> View attachment 2951294
> 
> lol fuck Nick Fuentes.


So did Nick turf Ralph or did Ralph burn another bridge? Either way, why does he think a drunk pill popping retard who gets dunked on by pink rabbits is allowed at fedpac 3? They still have some semblance of respectability to maintain before they get to the catboy orgy


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 7, 2022)

I think there is a major point that a lot of people may be missing with this Odysee exclusivity contract. As much as Ralph may think they are paying for him to be there, they are paying for views and content. 

To be paid to stream on Odysee means you actually have to stream. His current schedule is 2 streams a day, 5 days a week. Regularly missing Tequila Sunrise or running off on trips and not streaming at all for a week isn't going to fly. 

If Ralph can't actually produce the amount of content he's promised, or destroy his audience through his own behavior, or affect other Odysee streamers or the Odysee brand negatively, he's going to have Odysee drop him and demand the money back. 

Bitching out on the Odysee Games wasn't a good start. Having his opponent immediately drop the Adrienne Blair name on an Odysee branded event isn't a good sign either.


----------



## CECA Loather (Mar 1, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> T | A | N
> View attachment 2951294
> 
> lol fuck Nick Fuentes.


Well, it is almost March 1st. Any updates? 

I like to Segway to RT (formerly known as Russia Today) being apparently hosted by Odysee after it is given the Infowars treatment for Moscow's military operations at the Ukraine. 

I understand that RT might be desperate and I can imagine it is a coup for those running Odysee but if they can't handle traffic from Rekieta, how are they going to handle traffic from RT viewers should it get yeeted from Youtube? 



			https://twitter.com/RT_com/status/1498581935186186242?s=20&t=in3UIdc6EqRp9mDxx2xh6Q
		


Archive: https://web.archive.org/web/2022030...581935186186242?s=20&t=in3UIdc6EqRp9mDxx2xh6Q


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess for 2.99 a month you can be a Premium sub. I wonder if they're really that hurtin' for cash or they're just being greedy?


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 10, 2022)

> _Note: at this time we aren't able to provide refunds, so choose wisely_


Red flag. 

Funny that they also advertise it as being a way to go ad free. Another way is to ad block and that's free.


----------



## Fslur (Mar 10, 2022)

PhoBingas said:


> I guess for 2.99 a month you can be a Premium sub. I wonder if they're really that hurtin' for cash or they're just being greedy?


This is how they will collect more user data before the “leak” where they will sell their users data and pretend it was a breach. Also they are deleting comments and many sad users think that Odysee isn’t centralized. They’ve always been centralized it was Lbry that wasn’t supposed to be.


----------



## felted (Mar 10, 2022)

So for about 1 dollar a month, you just get some badge and the privilege to be a beta tester for vague new "features"? Calling it now that these new features will either be new ways to give your favorite ecelebs and commenters money, or be stuck in development hell forever if it's an actually good feature.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 2, 2022)

WOW
What have I been saying the whole time? Oh yeah, that Odysee is run by a bunch of fucking morons.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 2, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 3135224
> View attachment 3135225
> 
> WOW
> What have I been saying the whole time? Oh yeah, that Odysee is run by a bunch of fucking morons.


You'd think that ralph, huge wrassling fan he is, would try to pull what the NWO did to WCW and milk them for as much money as possible. I guess you have to be somewhat smart for that though.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 2, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 3135224
> View attachment 3135225
> 
> WOW
> What have I been saying the whole time? Oh yeah, that Odysee is run by a bunch of fucking morons.


I like that Ralph implies he and Pantsu are on opposite teams. Alice was a loser supporting Team Pantsu. 

The fact these two glittering morons are parents is just fucking sad.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Julian is a dumb clout-chasing Pajeet and his Java certificate should be confiscated. 
He probably bought it for $12.99 on a 20% off coupon from a shack in New Delhi.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 4, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 3135224
> View attachment 3135225
> 
> WOW
> What have I been saying the whole time? Oh yeah, that Odysee is run by a bunch of fucking morons.


Remember your source. Ralph would tell you Santa Clause gets advice from him on how to make reindeer fly if he knew you had $5, whiskey, coke or the number to a $15 hooker in your pocket.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 20, 2022)

You know one of the few sites left that will actually stream the gunts work?  Well now he's going after them.

All links 'borrowed' from Jims twitter

He got mad when they said they'll ignore flags:






They then said they never gave him a $30,000 contract:





He then decides to try to burn bridges with odysee:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




And threatens Lauren Southern after she said he didn't get $30,000:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




And then deleted everything

Where's the gunt gonna post his whiney drivel after he gets banned from everywhere?

UPDATE:  Odysee did respond and they had a gay contract going for a gunt fight.  Thanks ThinkThankThunk



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-vs-odysee.117282/post-11703485


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 20, 2022)

Well, the good news is feds don't get banned from Twitter usually, so he'll stick around.  

Case and point, Richard Spencer.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 20, 2022)

ralph got cozy now so of course he see no reason being on Oddysee anymore. if cozy goes down, i honestly think ralph will kill someone.


----------



## Truly Rural (Apr 20, 2022)

Bitch, you don't burn bridge with Ralph, Ralph burns bridges with bitches! He will S I N K you at his own convenience.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 20, 2022)

A bold opening move in the lolcow war.


----------



## Berb (Apr 20, 2022)

Over 109 different platforms, folks.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 20, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> View attachment 3200265
> Bitch, you don't burn bridge with Ralph, Ralph burns bridges with bitches! He will S I N K you at his own convenience.



I dunno, give Ralphy enough time and he'll find a way to get them to ban him


----------



## The Ancestor (Apr 20, 2022)

we’re seeing levels of self destruction at a rate unseen


----------



## zero-who (Apr 20, 2022)

A bold move, Ralph.
Almost as bold as invading Russia in the winter.


----------



## ClipBitch (Apr 20, 2022)

How long until ralph gets the site shut down by harassing its employee families like stream.me?


----------



## The Wokest (Apr 20, 2022)

Ralph won't eat bugs? He finds it degrading?
...
He has eaten shit! not in a manner of speaking, no, literally.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 20, 2022)

YouTube
Stream.me
Dlive
New project two
Patreon
Trovo

He can't stop winning guys


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 20, 2022)

NO- NO THAT'S NOT TRUE. I DIDN'T GO AFTER ODYSEE- IN FACT, IF I HAD TO GUESS IT WAS PROBABLY _*YOU  *_THAT WENT AFTER THEM YOU MOTHAFUKA


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> View attachment 3200265
> Bitch, you don't burn bridge with Ralph, Ralph burns bridges with bitches! He will S I N K you at his own convenience.


Never ban anyone, except for shadowbanning of:
- Nordic Resistance Movement
- Black Crimes Matter

Very based. Such freeze peach.

So what did that $86 ghastly looking steak earn you, Julian? Still want to carry the Gunt?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 20, 2022)

LMAO. I always said the $30k exclusivity contract was pure fantasy on the part of Gunt. 

I’d bet Cozy has some boilerplate that if a creator can demonstrate xxx views over xxx consecutive months they have a contract offer, but there’s no way Ralph came within in miles of any metrics that would result in a contract. Nobody wants to be Gunt exclusive, except maybe Cozy because what else do they have at their honeypot? 

Ralph could show this magical $30k contract but he won’t because it doesn’t exist.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Apr 20, 2022)

Ralph what are you doing!?

Don't stop!!


----------



## True Boss of this Gym (Apr 20, 2022)

His guntness is too much to handle...!!


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Apr 20, 2022)

I liked when Ralph said to Lauren Southern: "Bitch I got something for you, too. Bitch I got a lot for you."

lol no you don't, Ralph. You've shown us how little you have to offer a woman.


----------



## skol (Apr 20, 2022)

With Ralph’s “fame” and seemingly unlimited thirst for fuckups the *Gunt* should be recognized as a new measure unit like Newtons or Kelvins. It would have a scale from 0 to 1 like in probability calculations, where 0 is neutral and 1 is full ragepigging rapefiascoing.
Usage:
“-Do you know why youruber X got banned and then killed himself?
-Dude was a complete wreck, at least 0.8Gunt last few weeks.”


----------



## 2 Faces 2 Colours (Apr 20, 2022)

Gunt is really determined on the America First grift, looks like he's gonna stream exclusively on Cozy soon enough.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Apr 20, 2022)

Once again, Ralph making threats he doesn't have the sack to follow through on. I don't think he has a 30K offer to even show, otherwise why would he be taking half measures like gay twitter threats that he can't back up.

Ralph felted again.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 20, 2022)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> I liked when Ralph said to Lauren Southern: "Bitch I got something for you, too. Bitch I got a lot for you."
> 
> lol no you don't, Ralph. You've shown us how little you have to offer a woman.


Well now we see why Nick feels such an affinity for Ralph, they both hate women, only Ralph is stupid enough to say it out loud. That’s why he is THE HITMAN OF COZY.  Each time Ralph insults a woman’s reproductive parts, his RageTits grow larger.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 20, 2022)

Another day another Gunt vs X thread. Truly a sight to behold.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

Lauren Southern even after a child objectively looks better than any women you have ever been with, Ralph. That includes those STI riddled prostitutes.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 20, 2022)

I had no idea Lauren Southern was working for Odysee.


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Apr 20, 2022)

Interesting to note that the tweet @Truly Rural posted about never banning Ralph has been deleted in the time since it was posted, but not the other tweets distancing themselves from him and his meltdown:


Archives of the remaining posts including the tweet chain with the first five replies, and the last two posts respectively: (1) (2) (3)

Lauren Southern has also since specifically denied ever having access or control over the Odysee account, so this shitfit was completely and utterly pointless on Ralph's part: (a)


Really fucking weird that they would just confirm that the contract was real but instead of being for exclusive content it was supposed to be for a Donga-esque bumfight match between Andy and Ralph instead. Odysee really is a clown show of a company.


----------



## Berb (Apr 20, 2022)

He should've just ate the tarantula


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 20, 2022)

Cozy.TV will most likely be Ralph's last platform unless if some other streaming service is dumb enough to take Ralph in. 
Ralph is not treating his show as a business, instead just shooting himself in the foot every time he lashes out against a platform.


----------



## Youtube Celery (Apr 20, 2022)

Ralph gunting bridges as usual. Can't wait for the Ralph vs AF saga before summer.


----------



## Retink (Apr 20, 2022)

So what was up with that contract? Did someone spoof an account and email Ralph impersonating Odysee with a fake contract that Ralph fell for? No wonder he never went fully exclusive on Odysee like he was supposed to.

As for the bugs thing, what a faggot, it's not that big of a deal to eat them.


----------



## MindYourSeabiscuits (Apr 20, 2022)

Does this faggot ever take a break, I mean Jesus Christ, it's something new everyday. I can't keep up. In a week he's going to be declaring internet jihad on Russia. It's fucking insane. He's the biggest lolcow of all time.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 20, 2022)

MindYourSeabiscuits said:


> Does this faggot ever take a break, I mean Jesus Christ, it's something new everyday. I can't keep up. In a week he's going to be declaring internet jihad on Russia. It's fucking insane. He's the biggest lolcow of all time.


Truly, the spirit of Chris-Chan was transferred to him on that fateful day.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 20, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Cozy.TV will most likely be Ralph's last platform unless if some other streaming service is dumb enough to take Ralph in.
> Ralph is not treating his show as a business, instead just shooting himself in the foot every time he lashes out against a platform.


Ralph realizes he’s close to the end of the line. His show is dead, he fakes the majority of his donations, and he’s now using pantsu’s credit cards because he’s tapped. He’s still got his feltening in CA family court coming up.


----------



## Retink (Apr 20, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Truly, the spirit of Chris-Chan was transferred to him on that fateful day.


He wore the wrapping and totem of Chris-Chan that fateful day and the demon's or voodoo decided he was a fitting vessel.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 20, 2022)

2 Faces 2 Colours said:


> Gunt is really determined on the America First grift, looks like he's gonna stream exclusively on Cozy soon enough.


He’s going to bring Harry Morris in on a big Cozy.tv exclusivity deal with him.


ThinkThankThunk said:


> Interesting to note that the tweet @Truly Rural posted about never banning Ralph has been deleted in the time since it was posted, but not the other tweets distancing themselves from him and his meltdown:
> View attachment 3200349
> Archives of the remaining posts including the tweet chain with the first five replies, and the last two posts respectively: (1) (2) (3)
> 
> ...


LOL. No exclusive contract for the KS, just some dumb ass event promotion AND he was too chicken to fight Andy. 

No wonder Ralph has been on a manic retard event planning spree. He almost got paid some money to do a dumb fight, but he was too chicken, so now he’s got ideas for other brilliant events in the hopes he can an offer to be a IRL internet event guy. I’m sure the Thrift Giant Bowling tournament sold everyone on what a great event promoter Ralphamale is too!

I wonder if this is why Andy finally decided fuck Ralph. Andy might have got $10k for some event but Ralph chickened out. Hoping for that pay day might have kept Andy quiet for awhile but Ralph fucking over that payday might have put him over the edge.


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 20, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph realizes he’s close to the end of the line. His show is dead, he fakes the majority of his donations, and he’s now using pantsu’s credit cards because he’s tapped. He’s still got his feltening in CA family court coming up.


I don’t think Ralph has any choice but to continue to double down.  I’m not sure how employable he is, but I think he is far too proud to let go of the internet to find a job and provide for his family.  Perhaps his gambit is to continuously generate drama and interest with the hope of monetizing it somehow. I think he could have changed his trajectory if he had followed through with silly contests like the weight challenge with Null.  There’s a part of me that would like to see Ralph lead a quiet life off the internet where he can provide for his family.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 20, 2022)

Can’t wait for Ralph’s troon arc. And knowing he is with Pantsu, the odds are non-zero.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 20, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph realizes he’s close to the end of the line. His show is dead, he fakes the majority of his donations, and he’s now using pantsu’s credit cards because he’s tapped. He’s still got his feltening in CA family court coming up.



Ralph is too stupid for self actualization.  Ralph is basically a pitbull or a wild hog, all he knows is that HE'S ANGRY AND NEEDS TO HOLLAR!!!!



Dammit Mandrake! said:


> I liked when Ralph said to Lauren Southern: "Bitch I got something for you, too. Bitch I got a lot for you."
> 
> lol no you don't, Ralph. You've shown us how little you have to offer a woman.



What are you talking about? Ralphy has over 300 lbs, quad tits, and a mouth that produces enough hot air to power the entire world to offer!

Oh you mean what actually counts? No, he doesn't have that.


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 20, 2022)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> Really fucking weird that they would just confirm that the contract was real but instead of being for exclusive content it was supposed to be for a Donga-esque bumfight match between Andy and Ralph instead. Odysee really is a clown show of a company.


The contract was probably for 30k LBRY tokens, which is probably worth about $7.50 in real money.


----------



## Retink (Apr 20, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> The contract was probably for 30k LBRY tokens, which is probably worth about $7.50 in real money.


Hey now, those tokens will take off any minute now, just like those Chinese lemons.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 20, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> The contract was probably for 30k LBRY tokens, which is probably worth about $7.50 in real money.



I dunno, a big fatass with 4 tits, squeeling and hollerin as he loses a fight?  Perfect comedy routine.  Ralph is probably lying about 30k, but if it was 10k, it might've actually make the money back if Ralph is going full Ralph

Also in between rounds you'll hear him talk shit while his googly eyes spin


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 20, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph realizes he’s close to the end of the line. His show is dead, he fakes the majority of his donations, and he’s now using pantsu’s credit cards because he’s tapped. He’s still got his feltening in CA family court coming up.


Why do you think he's faking donations? Most seem legit to me. He has a small but solid set of dopey fans.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 20, 2022)

In fact if I had to guess, it was probably me that offered them a $30k contract


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 20, 2022)

Serial liar Ethan Ralph lies again? Wow.


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 20, 2022)

Real Ralphamale move to put all his eggs in one basket after said basket pissed off the entire sector lol


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Apr 20, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Truly, the spirit of Chris-Chan was transferred to him on that fateful day.


The day Ethan Ralph filmed Chris-Chan being arrested was kind of like "Lolcow Pentecost"- wherein the Unholy Spirit of Fail descended upon and was received by the apostle Chris never even knew he had- Ethan Ralph.


----------



## TurdEthics (Apr 20, 2022)

Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 20, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?


>Implying Taco Bell would hire Ralph


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 20, 2022)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> Lauren Southern has also since specifically denied ever having access or control over the Odysee account, so this shitfit was completely and utterly pointless on Ralph's part: (a)
> View attachment 3200398


Ah that makes more sense. Just the deranged hollerins' of a rage pig.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 20, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?


He has enough problems not shitting his pants as it is, a Taco Bell employee discount would be catastrophic to atmospheric methane levels.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?


Will never happen, he is unemployable.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 20, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Will never happen, he is unemployable.


I wonder what place really would hire Ralph, there has to be somewhere right?  I think if he found a particularly shady temp agency he could probably end up in a warehouse for a few months, but only if he quit the internet.  Now that I think about it he really is unemployable.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 20, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He has enough problems not shitting his pants as it is, a Taco Bell employee discount would be catastrophic to atmospheric methane levels.


He certainly won't be walking two miles while stuffing tacos with "meat like substance"


----------



## WeWuzHeretics (Apr 20, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Will never happen, he is unemployable.


Not even going into how he'd sooner kill himself than ever work an average Joe job again in his life, there's also just places he legit wouldn't be able to even functionally work at due to how fucking massive he is. Can you imagine being some minimum wage kid having to plan literally everything you do at your job on where your fatass 40 yr old coworker currently is? "Oh can't sweep up because Ralph is running the register, blocking the only exit"


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 20, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?





Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He has enough problems not shitting his pants as it is, a Taco Bell employee discount would be catastrophic to atmospheric methane levels.



Imagine going into a taco bell and some pig man is behind a counter a hollerin at customers.  The pig man is out of breath, sweatin', and looking clearly constipated under his 12 chins and 24 tits.  As he keeps a hollerin', he gets, louder....  and redder....  He looks like he could blow at any moment...

And then suddenly...  shits everywhere


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I wonder what place really would hire Ralph, there has to be somewhere right?  I think if he found a particularly shady temp agency he could probably end up in a warehouse for a few months, but only if he quit the internet.  Now that I think about it he really is unemployable.


His only jobs are to not die, stay out of jail, and entertain us.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 20, 2022)

When Ralph starts working for uber eats the dimensional merge will be complete.

Inshallah


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 20, 2022)

State Champ said:


> When Ralph starts working for uber eats the dimensional merge will be complete.
> 
> Inshallah


Not a chance, per Mundane Matt Uber Eats does background checks.

DoorDash, on the other hand, hires people that literally cannot speak English and are more than likely in the country illegally, so they obviously don't do thorough checks.  He could conceivable make decent money using the RalphaTruck to deliver people's burgers and wings.


----------



## Retink (Apr 20, 2022)

WeWuzHeretics said:


> Not even going into how he'd sooner kill himself than ever work an average Joe job again in his life, there's also just places he legit wouldn't be able to even functionally work at due to how fucking massive he is. Can you imagine being some minimum wage kid having to plan literally everything you do at your job on where your fatass 40 yr old coworker currently is? "Oh can't sweep up because Ralph is running the register, blocking the only exit"


Imagine being a teenager, you just got your first job and are excited to earn some money to take your girl somewhere and your first day is spent reaching shit off of the top shelf for some hollering gunted midget who is too short to reach the microwaves and shit. It would be like a scared straight program to avoid alcohol or something.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 20, 2022)

I just want to remind folks that back in December, I wished that it would be Guntmas everyday. Don't let anyone tell you that Guntmas wishes don't come true!


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Apr 20, 2022)

WeWuzHeretics said:


> Not even going into how he'd sooner kill himself than ever work an average Joe job again in his life


“Again”?  He never has.


----------



## WeWuzHeretics (Apr 20, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> “Again”?  He never has.


I assumed with his expertise in the field of canine dispatch he was able to get a part time gig at a chinese buffet out of high school.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 20, 2022)

State Champ said:


> When Ralph starts working for uber eats the dimensional merge will be complete.
> 
> Inshallah


Now that you say that, I think that is -unironically- the only 'job' he could ever get.


----------



## Buel19 (Apr 20, 2022)

Youtube Celery said:


> Ralph gunting bridges as usual. Can't wait for the Ralph vs AF saga before summer.


"Fuck America First! In fact, America LAST! Christ ain't king, fuck him! You think I'm scared to go to hell? I DON'T SCARE!"


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2022)

State Champ said:


> When Ralph starts working for uber eats the dimensional merge will be complete.
> 
> Inshallah


You mean the dimensional merge between all the food orders and himself?


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 20, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Not a chance, per Mundane Matt Uber Eats does background checks.
> 
> DoorDash, on the other hand, hires people that literally cannot speak English and are more than likely in the country illegally, so they obviously don't do thorough checks.  He could conceivable make decent money using the RalphaTruck to deliver people's burgers and wings.


I can confirm DD does hire the lowest of the low. I have picked "contact free delivery" every time because I'm on my way home and want the food waiting for me and 80% of the time I get a call from some Spaniard or Haitian who speaks in clicks asking to meet him outside. I am a firm believer in a $0 tip for these people. Give me hats.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Apr 20, 2022)

"Try to get me to eat bugs on air and then act all offended when I didn't eat the bugs. Bitch, you can eat this dick, is what you can fucking eat."

I don't think even David Shitrat simped this hard for Lauren Southern.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 20, 2022)

Ethan "It's 3 and a Half so I Round Up to 4" Ralph continues to beclown himself every time he mentions his dick.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> I had no idea Lauren Southern was working for Odysee.


I'm guessing they need her insight into who's too "muh Nahtzee" and should not be allowed a platform.
She definitely has experience in that area, having spent so many years gatekeeping the immigration and White replacement debate.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Apr 20, 2022)

>Won't eat bugs
>Will eat literal shit off his thumb after putting it in a girls ass.

Pig diets are indeed strange.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 20, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I wonder what place really would hire Ralph, there has to be somewhere right?  I think if he found a particularly shady temp agency he could probably end up in a warehouse for a few months, but only if he quit the internet.  Now that I think about it he really is unemployable.


He has no skills. His body is a grotesque sickly deformity, he's too weak to even work a labor job. He's an incredibly stupid loud mouth who can't keep his mouth shut and would never be able to work anywhere that had customers. I was going to make a joke that he could be a cop, he certainly has the body type and attitude to be a nightmare officer, but he would never be able to do academy and pass their infant tier basic training. Not to mention he'd bitch out when it was time to get pepper sprayed.

It's all moot because he will wreck the nissan drunk, or his nightmare H. R. Giger body will finally give up. Meigh will end up working a 20k/year retail job to feed their orphans until she attaches her diseased pussy onto the next z-list internet celeb's small dick.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Apr 20, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Not a chance, per Mundane Matt Uber Eats does background checks.
> 
> DoorDash, on the other hand, hires people that literally cannot speak English and are more than likely in the country illegally, so they obviously don't do thorough checks.  He could conceivable make decent money using the RalphaTruck to deliver people's burgers and wings.


You act like Ralph won't help himself to some soda and fries during the trip, then call it a day after one delivery. Gig work requires some ambition and speed to make it worthwhile. Every driver/courier I know has at least two phones so they can do work for all the major providers and minimize their downtime. Ralph won't be able to keep up with the pace needed in that line of work.


----------



## wilji1090 (Apr 20, 2022)

FILTH Tourist said:


> You act like Ralph won't help himself to some soda and fries during the trip, then call it a day after one delivery. Gig work requires some ambition and speed to make it worthwhile. Every driver/courier I know has at least two phones so they can do work for all the major providers and minimize their downtime. Ralph won't be able to keep up with the pace needed in that line of work.


He'll call Gator to try and get help.


----------



## mike david from redbar (Apr 20, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> View attachment 3200265
> Bitch, you don't burn bridge with Ralph, Ralph burns bridges with bitches! He will S I N K you at his own convenience.


Didn't they already ban Mark Dice?


----------



## MvAgusta (Apr 20, 2022)

Everyday I wake up and I think to myself “thank God I’m not Ethan Fucking Ralph”

The Gunt has one of the most pathetic lives in human existence. Never held a real job, is a revenge pornographer, has a backward butt on his stomach, has four moobs, and is 5’1

Is this man even real? Holy shit


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 20, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Everyday I wake up and I think to myself “thank God I’m not Ethan Fucking Ralph”
> 
> The Gunt has one of the most pathetic lives in human existence. Never held a real job, is a revenge pornographer, has a backward butt on his stomach, has four moobs, and is 5’1
> 
> Is this man even real? Holy shit


The never had a real job thing really gets me.  Like I get it if you're some rich kid who could just skate by but Ralph has managed to not do it purely by being an internet retard.  When most people were off getting their first jobs or internships Ralph's big additive to his portfolio was waddling angering Brianna Wu and writing tumblr posts that Jim thought were insightful back in the day.

For those new to the gunt, the Brianna Wu thing is actually pretty funny because you can clearly hear his dolphin laugh.  One of the ALL TIME GREATS of lolcow crossovers.  Perhaps they will find themselves friends again in the great lolcow wars.  Sadly, after several minutes of searching this is the best I have.   Let this be a lesson to all of you, please remember when reposting shit, know that faggy sound effects do not stand the test of time.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 21, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> The never had a real job thing really gets me.  Like I get it if you're some rich kid who could just skate by but Ralph has managed to not do it purely by being an internet retard.  When most people were off getting their first jobs or internships Ralph's big additive to his portfolio was waddling angering Brianna Wu and writing tumblr posts that Jim thought were insightful back in the day.
> 
> For those new to the gunt, the Brianna Wu thing is actually pretty funny because you can clearly hear his dolphin laugh.  One of the ALL TIME GREATS of lolcow crossovers.  Perhaps they will find themselves friends again in the great lolcow wars.  Sadly, after several minutes of searching this is the best I have.   Let this be a lesson to all of you, please remember when reposting shit, know that faggy sound effects do not stand the test of time.


Nah, he didn't start his internet career until he was late 20's, or maybe 30. He's what, 36 now and the Gamergate shit was only like 5-6 years ago, right?
Up until that point he was just mooching off his mom like a loser.... something he would have no problem with using against someone else. He was a dumb, fat, alcoholic getting arrested long before anyone online knew who he was; all paid for by his mom (and maybe some drug dealing but that's pure speculation).


----------



## MvAgusta (Apr 21, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Nah, he didn't start his internet career until he was late 20's, or maybe 30. He's what, 36 now and the Gamergate shit was only like 5-6 years ago, right?
> Up until that point he was just mooching off his mom like a loser.... something he would have no problem with using against someone else. He was a dumb, fat, alcoholic getting arrested long before anyone online knew who he was; all paid for by his mom (and maybe some drug dealing but that's pure speculation).


He never even held a part time job at least. Part time jobs teach people lessons in terms of how to develop their character, etc

The Gunt didn’t even hold a basic grocery or restaurant job lol


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 21, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Nah, he didn't start his internet career until he was late 20's, or maybe 30. He's what, 36 now and the Gamergate shit was only like 5-6 years ago, right?
> Up until that point he was just mooching off his mom like a loser.... something he would have no problem with using against someone else. He was a dumb, fat, alcoholic getting arrested long before anyone online knew who he was; all paid for by his mom (and maybe some drug dealing but that's pure speculation).


He was a fat loser that lived with mom until 35.

Odd that Ralph went to some shitty college for a few years. Did he live with Sandra then too? Has anyone ever showed up from Ralph’s failed attempt at higher education? I figure he was as friendless in college as he is currently. 

I could only see Ralph as a failed weed dealer. You know the creepy guy who only sold shitty bags of dirt weed to teens in order to force them to hang out with him. They’d have to sit and talk to him for hour and then once he sold a quarter bag he expected you to smoke some with him?  It’s the only way I could ever see Gunt dealing drugs.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 21, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Nah, he didn't start his internet career until he was late 20's, or maybe 30. He's what, 36 now and the Gamergate shit was only like 5-6 years ago, right?
> Up until that point he was just mooching off his mom like a loser.... something he would have no problem with using against someone else. He was a dumb, fat, alcoholic getting arrested long before anyone online knew who he was; all paid for by his mom (and maybe some drug dealing but that's pure speculation).


Well I agree that he was a giant fatass.  He deflated after he went to jail which is partially to blame for his strange mutant body we all see now.  Another lesson to the youth, the path of the deathfat is one you cannot walk back, its just one that you gain a grizzled gunt and a pair a double man tits from.   Spring is upon us, ah swear to gawd ahm gonna walk two miles after this post JUS TO SPITE YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 21, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> There’s a part of me that would like to see Ralph lead a quiet life off the internet where he can provide for his family.


Uhhhh, why??? You are better off hoping Chris becomes CFO of Nintendo.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Apr 21, 2022)

*For Ralph’s Pigslits only   *
I don’t think anyone wants to see you actually get banned off Odyssey or even YouTube, The streaming platforms play an important role in the yearly corn harvest. 
But what I am saying is i don’t think odyssey should be giving you lucrative contracts when you provide literally zero value too any platform you are on.

— 

What I want to know is, where does ralph get this 30K number from?  Correct me if I’m wrong, I’m sure another a-hog could find this, but didn’t ralph boast about getting a 30K exclusivity contract with another streaming platform A few years back?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 21, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Nah, he didn't start his internet career until he was late 20's, or maybe 30. He's what, 36 now and the Gamergate shit was only like 5-6 years ago, right?
> Up until that point he was just mooching off his mom like a loser.... something he would have no problem with using against someone else. He was a dumb, fat, alcoholic getting arrested long before anyone online knew who he was; all paid for by his mom (and maybe some drug dealing but that's pure speculation).


He looks like gator.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Apr 21, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Now that you say that, I think that is -unironically- the only 'job' he could ever get.


Ralph would eat anything he tried to deliver and the moment someone realises he frequently has literal shit staining his hands he'll be blacklisted as a human biohazard.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

Dis A Vowed.


			https://archive.ph/XKTEK
		

@theralph post the contract you pussy queer, I bet you're too much of a coward to claim this easy W, prove you're right.


----------



## Mango Cobra (Apr 21, 2022)

So, Ralph will eat literal shit from a girl's ass, and burgers from the trash, but a tarantula is a bridge too far and degrading?


----------



## JAKL II (Apr 21, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> DoorDash, on the other hand, hires people that literally cannot speak English and are more than likely in the country illegally, so they obviously don't do thorough checks.  He could conceivable make decent money using the RalphaTruck to deliver people's burgers and wings.


As if Ralph could have food in his car and not devour it with his hooves.


----------



## Neil (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't get it. Is this dumb piece of shit intentionally trying to fuck himself over? Jersh said that he thinks Ralph doesn't plan on being alive in the forseeable future, and he might be right about that. 
Has Ralph just never heard the phrase "Don't put all your eggs in one basket"? Cozy won't last forever. Ralph pissing off the staff of the few other streaming services that still allow him to stream would be seen as the most suicidal business move one could make, to a normal person at least.


TurdEthics said:


> Ralph gets a job at Taco Bell-ark when?


Never happening, assuming he could keep himself from eating the orders, he'd snap at his boss or any coworker the second they looked at him funny, and promptly have his ass thrown out on the street.


----------



## Penrowe (Apr 21, 2022)

Neil said:


> I don't get it. Is this dumb piece of shit intentionally trying to fuck himself over?


Yes.
It doesn't make any sense until you acknowledge that he was sincere when he described himself as a "white nigger" and that he sees it as a matter of great import to be emulating a barely evolved simian and to maintain street cred.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Apr 21, 2022)

I like that Ralph is burning bridges with Odysee just as they’re announcing a Patreon alternative. Just the sort of excellent joined-up thinking I’ve come to expect from Gunty.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 21, 2022)

Neil said:


> I don't get it. Is this dumb piece of shit intentionally trying to fuck himself over? Jersh said that he thinks Ralph doesn't plan on being alive in the forseeable future, and he might be right about that.
> Has Ralph just never heard the phrase "Don't put all your eggs in one basket"? Cozy won't last forever. Ralph pissing off the staff of the few other streaming services that still allow him to stream would be seen as the most suicidal business move one could make, to a normal person at least.
> 
> Never happening, assuming he could keep himself from eating the orders, he'd snap at his boss or any coworker the second they looked at him funny, and promptly have his ass thrown out on the street.





Penrowe said:


> Yes.
> It doesn't make any sense until you acknowledge that he was sincere when he described himself as a "white nigger" and that he sees it as a matter of great import to be emulating a barely evolved simian and to maintain street cred.



It makes perfect sense when you realize what kind of person Ralph is.  Here's always been this way.  Someone says something he doesn't like he starts hollerin'.  It was less obvious in the past when he had friends who talked him out of stupid shit, but he's burned those bridges.

Believe it or not but there are people who are as self-destructive as this.  They have severe anger issues and think of nothintg but rage when they get mad.  That's Ralph.  Ralph has no plan, he just has anger.  He does things to 'spite people'.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ralph is clearly too bitchmade to call Julien out on this and to show the deal, what else would you expect from the Gunt? You saw them text him on livestream and he quickly backpedaled his entire sperg-out and seemed extremely embarrassed! The handlers at Odysee have a tight grip on our gunted piggy! He knows he can't burn the bridge with Julien cause Odysee is the best thing that ever happened to him! Without them he would be nothing!

RALPH IS ODYSEES BITCH! CRAWL IN THE MUD AND EAT THE BUGS FOR THE PAJEETS, RALPH!


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 21, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I wonder what place really would hire Ralph, there has to be somewhere right?  I think if he found a particularly shady temp agency he could probably end up in a warehouse for a few months, but only if he quit the internet.  Now that I think about it he really is unemployable.


Ralph could get hired, I have no doubt. He has enough superficial charm to convince low level middle management to take him on.

I doubt he could keep it though, he'd sperg out and burn bridges at a break neck pace.

If he had been properly socialised as a child he may have made it to be a low level manager of a subway or even a Walmart. That's just aspirational though, he wouldn't achieve that easily.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph is clearly too bitchmade to call Julien out on this and to show the deal, what else would you expect from the Gunt? You saw them text him on livestream and he quickly backpedaled his entire sperg-out and seemed extremely embarrassed! The handlers at Odysee have a tight grip on our gunted piggy! He knows he can't burn the bridge with Julien cause Odysee is the best thing that ever happened to him! Without them he would be nothing!
> 
> RALPH IS ODYSEES BITCH! CRAWL IN THE MUD AND EAT THE BUGS FOR THE PAJEETS, RALPH!


Ralph is a bitch and a coward.

Also, I always find it ironic how the loudest "ew bugs" type assholes pretend to be chads that only eat meat. Like various insects and arthropods and whatnot have been consumed by different groups since the beginning of time. Mankind is literally characterised by our ability to "see that thing" and think "okay I want to fucking eat it", that's how we became the master species. The animals that survived were either too fast and menacing for us to eat, got cucked and domesticated, or shit we can't see without a microscope, like Ralph's penis. I bet none of these retards would laugh at the first people to ever see that weird sea cockroach lobster or sea spider crab and thought "I will try and eat that thing" just to find out it tastes great.

Don't like the idea just don't eat it, imagine moralising about stupid bugs.
May as well troon out if bugs (and arthropods) intimidate you so much, Ralph. Imagine being scared of a fried tarantula that a couple grift right thots had no issue gobbling down. Pussy.


----------



## 3322 (Apr 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph is a bitch and a coward.
> 
> Also, I always find it ironic how the loudest "ew bugs" type assholes pretend to be chads that only eat meat. Like various insects and arthropods and whatnot have been consumed by different groups since the beginning of time. Mankind is literally characterised by our ability to "see that thing" and think "okay I want to fucking eat it", that's how we became the master species. The animals that survived were either too fast and menacing for us to eat, got cucked and domesticated, or shit we can't see without a microscope, like Ralph's penis. I bet none of these retards would laugh at the first people to ever see that weird sea cockroach lobster or sea spider crab and thought "I will try and eat that thing" just to find out it tastes great.
> 
> ...


There's literally already pictures of Ralph eating bugs:


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Apr 21, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph is clearly too bitchmade to call Julien out on this and to show the deal, what else would you expect from the Gunt? You saw them text him on livestream and he quickly backpedaled his entire sperg-out and seemed extremely embarrassed! The handlers at Odysee have a tight grip on our gunted piggy! He knows he can't burn the bridge with Julien cause Odysee is the best thing that ever happened to him! Without them he would be nothing!
> 
> RALPH IS ODYSEES BITCH! CRAWL IN THE MUD AND EAT THE BUGS FOR THE PAJEETS, RALPH!


This is an important point that I think most people are missing. Every day that passes, where he doesn't address this tweet from Julian Chandra, makes him more of a submissive little bitch to that pajeet

What's wrong Ralph? You scared of some Indian nerd? What a fucking pussy...


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 21, 2022)

SSJGPUAR said:


> Uhhhh, why??? You are better off hoping Chris becomes CFO of Nintendo.


I think most people are willing to make sacrifices for their children.  Maybe I’m projecting.  Personally, I’d give up the internet talk show dream to provide a stable home for my child.  The child didn’t ask to be born. I’d like to see his children have a shot at a normal life.  That being said I really can’t recall a moment in Ethan’s story where he had an ounce of humility or altruism.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 21, 2022)

The massive tantrum he continues to throw about the fucking tarantula thing is way more embarrassing for him than any jokes about ‘eating the bugs’ that would’ve been thrown his way had he just manned up and did the challenge.

I mean, Jesus Christ, Ralph, people joke about you eating literal shit. Do you really think anyone would’ve still cared by now if you just ate a bug for some silly competition?
Everyone else who competed either ate it or didn’t eat it and it wasn’t a big deal. They didn’t shit and cry about it for weeks on end, as if it was some attack aimed at them personally like you did, you *gigantic fucking baby.*


----------



## Free Dick Pills (Apr 21, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> He has enough problems not shitting his pants as it is, a Taco Bell employee discount would be catastrophic to atmospheric methane levels.





AltisticRight said:


> Will never happen, he is unemployable.



yeah... just imagine doing a quick google search for the name on the application and seeing *this*:


----------



## ClipBitch (Apr 21, 2022)

Ralph kept talking about having meetings and stuff with Julian. I now wonder if those were fake'd as well to make himself look more important lol.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

ClipBitch said:


> Ralph kept talking about having meetings and stuff with Julian. I now wonder if those were fake'd as well to make himself look more important lol.


Answer is a resounding "yes".
And a jobless hick like Ralph has never been in a meeting, he can't even wear a suit right. 
Sargon had the superior suit.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Apr 21, 2022)

Dax ate ate bugs Ralph, anything to say about that?


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 21, 2022)

Do you spergs think that the 3rd shift manager at Del Taco is googling prospective employees?

Ralph absolutely could get an entry level job at $15/hr especially with the labor shortage. The standards at these places pretty much is show up most the time and don’t get caught stealing. 

Now with that said, he won’t get a job like that because it’s “beneath him” even if it is a nice pay raise. And if he did he wouldn’t be able to keep it for longer than 2 weeks. It’s up in the air if he’d get fired for hollerin’ at a customer or the Mexican chollo working the food line


----------



## FFinfo (Apr 21, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> The standards at these places pretty much is show up most the time and don’t get caught stealing.


So what you're saying is, he can't get a job like that. Also he's a violent felon and a sex offender: Taco Bell isn't going to want the hassle.


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 21, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> So what you're saying is, he can't get a job like that. Also he's a violent felon and a sex offender: Taco Bell isn't going to want the hassle.


He isn’t a “real sex offender” in the sense that he’s on the registry. So outside the fan forum people won’t really know he was a sex offender.  Wasn’t his felony 7 years ago? It will disappear from a background check but let’s be honest, tons of felons work jobs like these. Burger King used to use prison labor at one point to fill cashier roles for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Apr 21, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> It makes perfect sense when you realize what kind of person Ralph is.  Here's always been this way.  Someone says something he doesn't like he starts hollerin'.  It was less obvious in the past when he had friends who talked him out of stupid shit, but he's burned those bridges.
> 
> Believe it or not but there are people who are as self-destructive as this.  They have severe anger issues and think of nothintg but rage when they get mad.  That's Ralph.  Ralph has no plan, he just has anger.  He does things to 'spite people'.



I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.

I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely. 

I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...


----------



## Braphamut (Apr 21, 2022)

To chip in on the menial labor:  I don't think he could stand on his feet for an entire shift.  Legs are seriously shitty and underdeveloped.  He'd need accommodations.  

Working class blue collar fats usually have meaty legs from frequent activity and chicken/burger lunches.  Ralph is a sedentary blob fueled with alcohol and his only encounters with protein are the ones he uploads to Twitter.   Remember before the shitty steak there was Ralph ruining seafood.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 21, 2022)

ralph consistently finds the weirdest shit to get mad at


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 21, 2022)

ClipBitch said:


> Ralph kept talking about having meetings and stuff with Julian. I now wonder if those were fake'd as well to make himself look more important lol.


I mean Julian did call him a racist pedophile and laughed at the “$30k contract” bullshit. Lol. Eat curry shit Ralph, we know you like it.

The crux of the matter is Ralph desperately wanted a contact with Oydsee. He had dreams of legitimacy, a payday and feeling important and Julian robbed him of his fantasy and is now laughing at the dumb fat fuck.

Even better that Ralph in revenge tried to do his own event to prove his value and it was a poorly attended catastrophe that was mainly watched by ppl laughing their asses off at Ralph shitting the bed. The only people who made out thanks to the Thrift Giant Bowling event were KC and Mr Metokur and it made KF rich in memes.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.
> 
> I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...


Bottling one's self inside a tiny room in front of a computer monitor for the better part of two decades, with next to no interpersonal social interaction. Ralph even said it himself, that his entire livelihood revolves around tweets, tips, super-chats and the like. It's a prison of his own making.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.
> 
> I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...


It is worth noting that adult men tend to calm down when they get to the age of 27-28. They become less impulsive and better able to foresee consequences related to their behaviour. It is strange that Ralph has seemingly gotten increasingly erratic over this period.

Personally, I think Ralph has Narcissistic Personality Disorder, or if not that very narcissistic traits that exist beneath the clinical threshold. The cause these disorders is unknown, iirc there is a genetic component, some people develop it from emotional trauma and others just seem to develop it from nowhere. Either way, his developing this disorder over time could help explain why his behaviour has changed - but I do not think this is the case either.

During the Flamenco call with Fuentes, Ralph and the other spastics on Cozy.tv Ralph wasnt being his usual loud self. He wasn't hollerin', he was acting all cool, like it didn't bother him, it was all beneath him. That is how he used to behave in the face of criticism on the Killstream when he had Jim, Zidan etc on the show. Hence, it came as a shock to many when he started acting like a bitch. The point is, Ralph can surpress the rage if it benefits his immediate social situation, if it helps him with his image. He cannot do it indefinitely, and will attack those he thinks he can get away with in retribution, but he can do that.

It's not the only factor, there's plenty of othera going on for him. However, I think it's a key part of how Ralphs behaviour is influenced.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Apr 21, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> *For Ralph’s Pigslits only  *
> I don’t think anyone wants to see you actually get banned off Odyssey or even YouTube, The streaming platforms play an important role in the yearly corn harvest.
> But what I am saying is i don’t think odyssey should be giving you lucrative contracts when you provide literally zero value too any platform you are on.
> 
> ...


I know that he was invited onto stream.me but idk if they payed 30k for him


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.
> 
> I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...


Brain injury arch is perhaps real, he did get his head literally stomped on in Port U Gal.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 21, 2022)

Once again, Ethan Ralph burns a bridge. Good job proving my point, fatty.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 21, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I don’t think Ralph has any choice but to continue to double down.  I’m not sure how employable he is, but I think he is far too proud to let go of the internet to find a job and provide for his family.  Perhaps his gambit is to continuously generate drama and interest with the hope of monetizing it somehow. I think he could have changed his trajectory if he had followed through with silly contests like the weight challenge with Null.  There’s a part of me that would like to see Ralph lead a quiet life off the internet where he can provide for his family.


He might be able to stumble into some kind of 2nd or 3rd shift factory/shop job, but him keeping it would be an entirely different beast. I’m friends with someone who’s only a bit taller than him and does fine, but Ralph has also straight up never had a real job. That alone will be a catastrophic red flag to even McDonalds.



Mr. Manchester said:


> The never had a real job thing really gets me.  Like I get it if you're some rich kid who could just skate by but Ralph has managed to not do it purely by being an internet retard.  When most people were off getting their first jobs or internships Ralph's big additive to his portfolio was waddling angering Brianna Wu and writing tumblr posts that Jim thought were insightful back in the day.
> 
> For those new to the gunt, the Brianna Wu thing is actually pretty funny because you can clearly hear his dolphin laugh.  One of the ALL TIME GREATS of lolcow crossovers.  Perhaps they will find themselves friends again in the great lolcow wars.  Sadly, after several minutes of searching this is the best I have.   Let this be a lesson to all of you, please remember when reposting shit, know that faggy sound effects do not stand the test of time.


He would have been at least Josh’s current age during gamergate. He should have been at least a few years into their first jobs at that point.


----------



## An automatic clown (Apr 21, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> He might be able to stumble into some kind of 2nd or 3rd shift factory/shop job, but him keeping it would be an entirely different beast. I’m friends with someone who’s only a bit taller than him and does fine, but Ralph has also straight up never had a real job. That alone will be a catastrophic red flag to even McDonalds.
> 
> 
> He would have been at least Josh’s current age during gamergate. He should have been at least a few years into their first jobs at that point.


Oy vey. I've said it before, I work in a factory and other than sweeping the floor or cleaning the toilets he can't do it. It's also worth noting 2nd and 3rd shift go to more senior people because a large shift differential is paid to work it.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 21, 2022)

Example #3927 of Gunt burning bridges and holding a grudge over a small perceived slight to his detriment. The man really is a reject Warhammer Dwarf.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 21, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Do you spergs think that the 3rd shift manager at Del Taco is googling prospective employees?
> 
> Ralph absolutely could get an entry level job at $15/hr especially with the labor shortage. The standards at these places pretty much is show up most the time and don’t get caught stealing.
> 
> Now with that said, he won’t get a job like that because it’s “beneath him” even if it is a nice pay raise. And if he did he wouldn’t be able to keep it for longer than 2 weeks. It’s up in the air if he’d get fired for hollerin’ at a customer or the Mexican chollo working the food line


If he's attracting the Wings trolls any place he would try to work at would get calls about how the linecook is a registered sex offender that looked at CP on livestream before.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 21, 2022)

Ralph could get a job at a warehouse sorting packages or something like that.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 21, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph could get a job at a warehouse sorting packages or something like that.


Plenty of high turnover wage slave jobs don’t do drug testing, he’ll be fine.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 21, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph could get a job at a warehouse sorting packages or something like that.


But the packages are taller than him.


----------



## KittyLoaf (Apr 21, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> But the packages are taller than him.


Plus, isn't there a "requirement" that you need to be able to lift 50lbs? Dude has atrophied, stick limbs attached to his central blob - he probably struggles to lift 5lbs.


----------



## Piethon (Apr 21, 2022)

He could probably get a job, as others have said, IF he could pass a drug test. A lot of jobs that will hire people with records drug test. And then comes the challenge of keeping the job. On the subject of brain damage, the substance abuse is probably impacting his brain function and impulse control as well. Also his hormones appear to be out of control (bitch tits, obesity, substance abuse again). I was googling fat man boobs (rip my brain) to try to make sense of his double boob. The best I could find is maybe severe gynecomastia, which can be caused by substance use leading to too much estrogen. A little off topic sorry.
He's a mess.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Apr 21, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph could get a job at a warehouse sorting packages or something like that.


He'd get fired after his gunt sweat kept getting on the boxes.


----------



## HotdogWater (Apr 21, 2022)

KittyLoaf said:


> Plus, isn't there a "requirement" that you need to be able to lift 50lbs? Dude has atrophied, stick limbs attached to his central blob - he probably struggles to lift 5lbs.


To add to this, there would be too much a liability that smaller packages would be devoured and lost forever in the bifurcated gunt


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 21, 2022)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> Odysee really is a clown show of a company


But its the savior of the west net!


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.
> 
> I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...



Well there's also the fact that he recently burned bridges with a bunch of people that probably kept him in line, like Gator


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Apr 21, 2022)

Tomorrow with Jim is going to be funny. They just keep handing him more ammo.

Maybe they're trying to crush his feeble cancer body with boxes of evidence.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> I get that the seeds of jealousy, pettiness, and self-destruction were always there, but what would cause someone to lose all impulse control and any semblance of filter in their thirties? Odysee is a perfect example of how the  guy now turns on people within seconds.
> 
> I've known addicts who could control themselves better or hold their tongue on occasion so I don't think it can be blamed on that entirely.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering what outside of a brain injury would cause a person to behave like this in their mid thirties when they could control themselves noticably better when they were younger...





An automatic clown said:


> Brain injury arch is perhaps real, he did get his head literally stomped on in Port U Gal.


Did I hear correctly that Ronnie Ralph suffered from schizophrenia or some other kind of mental illness?  It's possible that got passed on to Ethan and it's started to really manifest in the last few years.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 21, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Did I hear correctly that Ronnie Ralph suffered from schizophrenia or some other kind of mental illness?  It's possible that got passed on to Ethan and it's started to really manifest in the last few years.


Schizo doesn't make you a constant retard like Ralph. Most are normal people that randomly go off the rails at times. 

I don't think his childish behavior hasn't manifested, it shows publicly now because of the success his show had. Ralph did live with his Momma into his 30s and never had a real job. Most losers like him are rarely seen and immediately forgotten.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 21, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Did I hear correctly that Ronnie Ralph suffered from schizophrenia or some other kind of mental illness?  It's possible that got passed on to Ethan and it's started to really manifest in the last few years.


He did imply that to Alice, but I recall he was on schizo meds which doesn’t necessarily mean he had schizophrenia. I think Ronnie was a psychotic, angry, mentally ill alcoholic who had regular breakdowns. So like father like son.


----------



## ManBearHog (Apr 21, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> There’s a part of me that would like to see Ralph lead a quiet life off the internet where he can provide for his family.



Jesus fucking Christ, it’s a blessing that he’s online. Imagine how much more horrifyingly shitty and abusive he would be if he wasn’t under constant scrutiny.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 21, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, it’s a blessing that he’s online. Imagine how much more horrifyingly shitty and abusive he would be if he wasn’t under constant scrutiny.


Well it’s a blessing a glowing screen keeps him occupied upstairs alone, away from the baby. 

The worst part is what we see online is the tip of the iceberg, scary as it is, it’s his attempt at PR and saving face. It only points to him being an absolute terrific nightmare IRL. Ralph is putting his good, proud face online ffs.


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 21, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, it’s a blessing that he’s online. Imagine how much more horrifyingly shitty and abusive he would be if he wasn’t under constant scrutiny.


No doubt.  I just think a better quality of life for Ralph is possible if it doesn’t include the internet. 


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Well it’s a blessing a glowing screen keeps him occupied upstairs alone, away from the baby.
> 
> The worst part is what we see online is the tip of the iceberg, scary as it is, it’s his attempt at PR and saving face. It only points to him being an absolute terrific nightmare IRL. Ralph is putting his good, proud face online ffs.


I like to believe he’s playing it up a bit for the camera, but the idea of him alone with a newborn is unnerving.  I wonder if Meigh will last another year with Ralph.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 21, 2022)

Piethon said:


> He could probably get a job, as others have said, IF he could pass a drug test. A lot of jobs that will hire people with records drug test. And then comes the challenge of keeping the job. On the subject of brain damage, the substance abuse is probably impacting his brain function and impulse control as well. Also his hormones appear to be out of control (bitch tits, obesity, substance abuse again). I was googling fat man boobs (rip my brain) to try to make sense of his double boob. The best I could find is maybe severe gynecomastia, which can be caused by substance use leading to too much estrogen. A little off topic sorry.
> He's a mess.


He could definitely get a job.  Places like Walmart hire felons and other retards first, because they want quick turnover, and just enough of a functioning store to get it all done.  

They also love those employer tax cuts for hiring felons, it's a win/win for giant retail chains.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 21, 2022)

Alice could get him a job at Jack in the Box-
oh yeah.


----------



## Merry (Apr 21, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Truly, the spirit of Chris-Chan was transferred to him on that fateful day.


I'm sure some truly dedicated autist could write a convincing essay on the metaphysics of Chris' divine essence transferring to Ralph in the final real win of his life and the final public act of Chris' life as an act of karma, or perhaps a Faustian bargain of sorts.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Ralph absolutely could get an entry level job at $15/hr especially with the labor shortage.


Then the labour shortage becomes a food shortage because of Ethan Ralph's affinity to Amerimex fakemex food.
No, they will not hire him.


----------



## wilji1090 (Apr 21, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Then the labour shortage becomes a food shortage because of Ethan Ralph's affinity to Amerimex fakemex food.
> No, they will not hire him.


"No Fats Need Apply"

I would love to see Ralph seethe over that.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 22, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, it’s a blessing that he’s online. Imagine how much more horrifyingly shitty and abusive he would be if he wasn’t under constant scrutiny.


It may sound stupid to say but I truly think KF is the only thing standing between Ethan and actual domestic/child abuse or suicide. He simply is trying to avoid proving us right by beating up May, otherwise she'd be guntpaste by now.


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Apr 23, 2022)

It may be of interest to those watching this thread that Metokur challenged Ralph to show the contract and Ralph immediately played stupid like he didn’t know what Metokur was talking about.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 23, 2022)

Hail Mandalore said:


> It may be of interest to those watching this thread that Metokur challenged Ralph to show the contract and Ralph immediately played stupid like he didn’t know what Metokur was talking about.


he did but it was a gazillion hours in and nobody had the energy to wrangle a pig at that point


----------



## Wooper (Apr 23, 2022)

"What Odyssey contract? Oink?"
Why does he obviously lie like this? He did it in his last stream with Jim too. He must lie so much he can't keep track of all the stupid bullshit he's said. I'm sure if Nora drops papers on Ralph to keep her name out of his mouth like Adrian Blair did Ralph would say he never said anything.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 23, 2022)

Hail Mandalore said:


> It may be of interest to those watching this thread that Metokur challenged Ralph to show the contract and Ralph immediately played stupid like he didn’t know what Metokur was talking about.


I can't tell anymore if he is just a compulsive liar, if he is drunk rambling, if he is high or if it's the result of the few remaining braincells desperately trying to synapse together a response.


----------



## veri (Apr 23, 2022)

TyrasGuard said:


> I can't tell anymore if he is just a compulsive liar, if he is drunk rambling, if he is high or if it's the result of the few remaining braincells desperately trying to synapse together a response.


honestly that’s probably why his paypigs stick around. they don’t look at anything that wasn’t from the gunt’s mouth, and they don’t go back on his tweets or archive them either. they probably have a job too to have all that money to spend on superchats jk ralph fakes them. his fans are just retarded


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm guessing Ralph thinks his defense of "WAIL AH NEVER ACHOOLY *READ* THE CONTRAK AN' SAW THAT IT SAID "BOXIN' MAYTCH" AN' NOT "EXCLUSIVE RIGHTS TO BROADCAST YER SHOW FER A YEAR"" wasn't really gonna fly once he LOOKED AT THE CONTRACT?!  Because I cannot fathom why anyone would repeatedly say "AH'LL POST THIS HERE CONTRAK!" when the contract says "for a boxing match" and not for an exclusivity on his show for however long unless the dumbass DIDN'T READ THE F*****G CONTRACT IN THE FIRST PLACE!



TyrasGuard said:


> I can't tell anymore if he is just a compulsive liar, if he is drunk rambling, if he is high or if it's the result of the few remaining braincells desperately trying to synapse together a response.


Yes.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Apr 24, 2022)

Ralph leaks DMs: https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1518281940566265860


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

They were warned. 
Now,


----------



## EyeGuy (Apr 24, 2022)

KING


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 24, 2022)

I've been warning you for almost a year.  You should have listened.


----------



## Dead Wife (Apr 24, 2022)

At this stage I feel like a Nana excitedly checking in on her stories each day and I’m not mad about it. The life of Ethan Ragepig Ralph is better than any telenovela.


----------



## Noventa e Quatro (Apr 24, 2022)

Smart business move, showing he can't be trusted.


----------



## Noproblemo (Apr 24, 2022)

The Odysee guy really wanted Destiny to be on Odysee. Must've been seething when Destiny turned to cozy before even considering Odysee lmao.

Idk why people are siding with Odysee, though. They're clearly slimy fucks, exposed by Ethan Ralph of all people.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 24, 2022)

Score one for the ralphamale. Should have dropped this when they first denied it.


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

If those messages are real that Ralph leaked then Odysee are serious cucks.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 24, 2022)

We warned you, Julian. Should have taken the hint.

Ever since he started streaming on your worthless site, you were warned. You chose the Gunt, you will now *carry the Gunt*. I look forward to seeing your shady web 3.0 bandwagon platform go up in flames.

Did you see stream.me and Dlive, then Trovo? One of them is still going and they refused to carry the Gunt (Trovo).

Ralph takes the big W here. Bonus points if the contrast mysteriously appears online. 


Retink said:


> If those messages are real that Ralph leaked then Odysee are serious cucks.


Julian paid $86 to feed Ethan a plain steak in Vegas. He is a cuck.

Ethan Oliver Ralph: 1
Odysee and Julian: -86


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Julian paid $86 to feed Ethan a plain steak in Vegas. He is a cuck.


He fed the ragepig expecting bacon but all he got was gunt grease. Anyone who thinks Ralph is a good asset to their platform shouldn't be trusted as their decision making process is clearly fucked.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 24, 2022)

I bet it was a shitty offer too or Ralph would have taken it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

Beavis said:


> I bet it was a shitty offer too or Ralph would have taken it.


Ralph didn't take it because he foolishly thinks Cozy and AF are a better option for him.


----------



## GL09 (Apr 24, 2022)

Thinly veiled threats to Julian as well.



Archive


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 24, 2022)

That's not a contract offer.  He was thinking about it.  The one in his email is still unknown, and could easily be for boxing or a single event.  It's not over just yet, there's still a very real chance he's lying.


----------



## Wooper (Apr 24, 2022)

Imagine letting Ralph make you look like a fool, c'mon Julian call him a gunt you know you want to do it do it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

It's such a petty lie from Odysee that he feels the need to correct with a bridge burning. 
Odysee is a shit platform, but he'd still have a better chance of building his audience back up there than on Cozy, where it's just a hug box (catchphrase! catchphrase!) of 15 year old incels and closeted gays. Most Cozy people, including Fuentes, seem to already think he's a joke and will have no problem unloading on him as soon as Fuentes gives the nod. And given the recent drama, they will do so by openly flagging him where ever he is.
Yet for some reason he still thinks that's a better option than Odysee. His piggy brain is completely fried.


----------



## Near (Apr 24, 2022)

The only people dumb enough to make Ralph look good in comparison are the same who are willing to platform him to begin with.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Apr 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> It's such a petty lie from Odysee that he feels the need to correct with a bridge burning.
> Odysee is a shit platform, but he'd still have a better chance of building his audience back up there than on Cozy, where it's just a hug box (catchphrase! catchphrase!) of 15 year old incels and closeted gays. Most Cozy people, including Fuentes, seem to already think he's a joke and will have no problem unloading on him as soon as Fuentes gives the nod. And given the recent drama, they will do so by openly flagging him where ever he is.
> Yet for some reason he still thinks that's a better option than Odysee. His piggy brain is completely fried.


I think the new development with Fuentes going to bat publicly for Ralph is a really good sign for Ralph (within Ralph's universe/mindset), because for Fuentes to kick Ralph now he will have to admit his mistake and admit Metokur was right, which he's just not going to do. Whereas before he could ease out of the alliance with Ralph, now Nick would consider it a loss and admission of failure to kick Ralph. Remember when Ralph talks about getting a few hundred in donos he says "that's all I need, nigger." Cozy gives Ralph a stable of a few hundred retarded children viewers who view him as a mascot. They hate millenials/boomers and Ralph is like blackface for millenials, they like watching him because he's a clown, not in spite of it. These gullible dumb kids will keep throwing little bits of cash at him to watch him dance and "that's all he needs, nigger."


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 24, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> I think the new development with Fuentes going to bat publicly for Ralph is a really good sign for Ralph (within Ralph's universe/mindset), because for Fuentes to kick Ralph now he will have to admit his mistake and admit Metokur was right, which he's just not going to do. Whereas before he could ease out of the alliance with Ralph, now Nick would consider it a loss and admission of failure to kick Ralph. Remember when Ralph talks about getting a few hundred in donos he says "that's all I need, nigger." Cozy gives Ralph a stable of a few hundred retarded children viewers who view him as a mascot. They hate millenials/boomers and Ralph is like blackface for millenials, they like watching him because he's a clown, not in spite of it. These gullible dumb kids will keep throwing little bits of cash at him to watch him dance and "that's all he needs, nigger."


Nick won't have to admit anything. He'll just wait for Ralph to do something stupid (a short wait) and then claim that that was too much so he had to dump him. It's an easy out without requiring he admit he was wrong.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 24, 2022)

GL09 said:


> Thinly veiled threats to Julian as well.
> View attachment 3212458
> Archive


oh shit I didn't see someone else screencapped part of ralphs convo with that guy. I wouldn't have in the twitter thread if I saw this. I honestly don't think ralph has anything on Julian if he refuses to post something right away. He's done this exact thing like 3 times now


----------



## Beavis (Apr 24, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Nick won't have to admit anything. He'll just wait for Ralph to do something stupid (a short wait) and then claim that that was too much so he had to dump him. It's an easy out without requiring he admit he was wrong.


with Ralph burning the odyssey bridge he has nowhere else to go. Nick will make him do whatever he wants. He might even make Ralph pay a fee to stream on cozy.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 24, 2022)

Beavis said:


> with Ralph burning the odyssey bridge he has nowhere else to go. Nick will make him do whatever he wants. He might even make Ralph pay a fee to stream on cozy.


"Look Ralph you know I'll always have your back and support you no matter what but these zionist new world order jews are threatening to assassinate me and even though I would gladly accept martyrdom it's not my time. Thankfully I managed to make a deal with them. You pay me 50 dollars a week to stream on cozy and they wont kill me"


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Apr 24, 2022)

So let me get this straight:
1) Odysee denied a 30k exclusivity contract.
2) Ralph called bullshit, claimed he'd drop it because it existed.
3) Ralph doesn't do shit.
4) Flamenco reminds Ralph about the contract he didn't drop on the Nickpocalypse.
5) Ralph denies ever saying he'd drop the contract.
6) Ralph drops what I can only interpret as proof of a contract of some sort.

Am I missing anything in this trailer park extrashaganza timeline?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 24, 2022)

Ralph’s fragile ego allows him into being baited to fuck over his own best interests again. It’s absolutely amazing. 

He really took Julian’s “let’s do lunch” and hot air ego stoking seriously. He had big hopes and they were dashed. Now he’s seething his monthly income is below McDonald’s level so the best thing to do is rage against the one real company that had an iota of interest in doing business with him. 

Im sure the Thrift Giant Bowling Championship made Julian sorely regret dumping Ralph as his internet fight promoter. The Odysee Olympics was actually the better promo option. LMAO. 

The KC making $10k last night has Ralph spitting venom like a mofo.


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 1) Odysee denied a 30k exclusivity contract.
> 2) Ralph called bullshit, claimed he'd drop it because it existed.
> 3) Ralph doesn't do shit.
> ...


Really at this point Odysee needs to post whatever was in that contract and get ahead of the story, but they seem to be fucking up at every turn. There's still a good chance it's all bullshit on Ralph's end, but they should make some kind of statement.


----------



## Berb (Apr 24, 2022)

It's no surprise why these alternative platforms fail.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 24, 2022)

Berb said:


> It's no surprise why these alternative platforms fail.


It’s a shady as hell also ran platform that cant handle streamers with a real audience.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 24, 2022)

Retink said:


> Really at this point Odysee needs to post whatever was in that contract and get ahead of the story, but they seem to be fucking up at every turn. There's still a good chance it's all bullshit on Ralph's end, but they should make some kind of statement.


It’s sort of how Ralph thinks any woman being polite to him meant she wanted to fuck him. A company CEO wanting to discuss “business opportunities” meant they were going to give him a fat contract. He once again couldn’t recognize obvious bait. Recall Ralph also thought Julian was his one of his best friends. LMAO.

Odysee really bruised Ralph’s ego. Him doubling down with Cozy is retarded given the platform’s imminent demise and tiny numbers, but Ralph does it because he’s so ass blasted at Julian for crushing his hopes and dreams.

I bet Julian actually thought maybe they would offer something to Ralph, he recalled Ralph pulling in decent views years ago. Unfortunately between that DM and some basic research on KS metrics and Ralph’s recent past he realized that was a terrible idea. I’m sure at that point the “boxing match” idea materialized as a way to try and let Ralph down easy.


----------



## Bioniclelover (Apr 24, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 1) Odysee denied a 30k exclusivity contract.
> 2) Ralph called bullshit, claimed he'd drop it because it existed.
> 3) Ralph doesn't do shit.
> ...


Ethan Ralph's mind works in mysterious ways


----------



## Retink (Apr 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s sort of how Ralph thinks any woman being polite to him meant she wanted to fuck him. A company CEO wanting to discuss “business opportunities” meant they were going to give him a fat contract. He once again couldn’t recognize obvious bait. Recall Ralph also thought Julian was his one of his best friends. LMAO.
> 
> Odysee really bruised Ralph’s ego. Him doubling down with Cozy is retarded given the platform’s imminent demise and tiny numbers, but Ralph does it because he’s so ass blasted at Julian for crushing his hopes and dreams.
> 
> I bet Julian actually thought maybe they would offer something to Ralph, he recalled Ralph pulling in decent views years ago. Unfortunately between that DM and some basic research on KS metrics and Ralph’s recent past he realized that was a terrible idea. I’m sure at that point the “boxing match” idea materialized as a way to try and let Ralph down easy.


I don't get why Odysee is being so retarded about the situation though. They openly state they didn't offer Ralph anything but a fight on Twitter, and now Ralph is putting out info to the contrary, though it may be doctored. They just need to be transparent at this point as the whole thing is coming off as retarded, which is probably is. 

Based on the texts though I'm guessing the person they wanted was Destiny, as not only does he have a bigger audience but he's on the other side of a spectrum from the normal person who uses Odysee. No website that wants to grow in any substantial way wants to be seen as purely right wing or left wing.


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 24, 2022)

The amount of $$ and stipulations of the contract are not shown.  Don't take his word that this is the contract in question.  Also, he gets ghosted right after he tries to hardball them on the destiny stream lmfao


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Apr 24, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s sort of how Ralph thinks any woman being polite to him meant she wanted to fuck him. A company CEO wanting to discuss “business opportunities” meant they were going to give him a fat contract. He once again couldn’t recognize obvious bait. Recall Ralph also thought Julian was his one of his best friends. LMAO.
> 
> Odysee really bruised Ralph’s ego. Him doubling down with Cozy is retarded given the platform’s imminent demise and tiny numbers, but Ralph does it because he’s so ass blasted at Julian for crushing his hopes and dreams.
> 
> I bet Julian actually thought maybe they would offer something to Ralph, he recalled Ralph pulling in decent views years ago. Unfortunately between that DM and some basic research on KS metrics and Ralph’s recent past he realized that was a terrible idea. I’m sure at that point the “boxing match” idea materialized as a way to try and let Ralph down easy.



I bet anything they were gonna make him box to embarass him

Then Ralph would spend weeks yelling into the mic which also would get views

I really don't see how you guys think odysee is being stupid here when the contract was for a gunt to get beat up in a boxing match


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 24, 2022)

Retink said:


> I don't get why Odysee is being so retarded about the situation though. They openly state they didn't offer Ralph anything but a fight on Twitter, and now Ralph is putting out info to the contrary, though it may be doctored. They just need to be transparent at this point as the whole thing is coming off as retarded, which is probably is.
> 
> Based on the texts though I'm guessing the person they wanted was Destiny, as not only does he have a bigger audience but he's on the other side of a spectrum from the normal person who uses Odysee. No website that wants to grow in any substantial way wants to be seen as purely right wing or left wing.


I think that was just Julian buttering up Ralph. They obviously thought they could gain access or cooperation from some other streamers they were interested in via Ralph, probably because he’s boasted about it. Ralph’s ego would not have accepted being used simply to get to other more popular streamers, so they had to pretend they had some interest in the KS or Ralph would tantrum. Ralph has made to plain that appeal to ego works like a charm on him.

They may have wanted to use Ralph as a pet lolcow since it was obvious the hate watching potential on him is big. Just getting Ralph to agree to an event people could point and laugh would pull big numbers. KC has shown this as a hard fact. Oydsee just saw the same potential KC did.

I’d also say they definitely wanted Destiny and the fact he showed up at that hilarious Thrift Giant Bowling event isn’t a coincidence. Ralph really fucked up calling in his favor with Destiny for that shitshow of failure and humiliation. He sure showed Julian.


----------



## Mr Clark (Apr 24, 2022)

Its quite possible what Ralph leaked could have been an early contract from a while ago OR a contract for boxing OR the mythical 30k contract. But Ralph is doing this deliberately to make it look like the 30k contract is there without giving evidence that it exists. That contract could have been for anything, even the rights to advertise his gunt on the site header.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 24, 2022)

Oh Ralph...

You are like the fat fucking chick at the bar they were nice to, to get into your better looking friends pants.

Oh Ralph, you are such a sucker. This line from them just says it all....


----------



## Fivehead (Apr 24, 2022)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> That's not a contract offer.  He was thinking about it.  The one in his email is still unknown, and could easily be for boxing or a single event.  It's not over just yet, there's still a very real chance he's lying.





Mr Clark said:


> Its quite possible what Ralph leaked could have been an early contract from a while ago OR a contract for boxing OR the mythical 30k contract. But Ralph is doing this deliberately to make it look like the 30k contract is there without giving evidence that it exists. That contract could have been for anything, even the rights to advertise his gunt on the site header.


These guys get it. Ralph is juxtaposing an unrelated DM conversation with Julian to some mention of a Google Doc. Ask yourself: what's more likely? That Odysee is publicly lying for no good reason or Ralph (a compulsive liar with a history of lying about such things) is lying? The DM's are just DM's and the mythical $30k contract is for a boxing event that fell through. Ralph is attempting a gayop. Or, he didn't even read the contract like someone suggested.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 24, 2022)

GL09 said:


> Thinly veiled threats to Julian as well.
> View attachment 3212458
> Archive


Oh, stop playing coy, Gunt.  If they're actually lying a-lawgs, go ahead and post the details that prove it.

Otherwise, people are rightfully gonna call bullshit.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 24, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> These guys get it. Ralph is juxtaposing an unrelated DM conversation with Julian to some mention of a Google Doc. Ask yourself: what's more likely? That Odysee is publicly lying for no good reason or Ralph (a compulsive liar with a history of lying about such things) is lying? The DM's are just DM's and the mythical $30k contract is for a boxing event that fell through. Ralph is attempting a gayop. Or, he didn't even read the contract like someone suggested.



I'd say Odysee can deny there was "a 30K contract" if it wasn't for 30K. They didn't say they they didn't offer Ralph a contract, they are saying they didn't offer Ralph *a 30K contract.*  Perhaps they offered him $115 per week for 5 years and that was about 30K in Ralphs mind.

All I am saying is that if they offered Ralph a contract for $30,500 and then someone asks them if they offered Ralph a contract for $30,000 they can plausibly deny that they indeed did not because they didn't - it was for $30,500.

As one poster pointed out they have metrics and likely offered him a contract for "x" metrics. It is little wonder Ralph was dying for Jim and others to be on his show - he might have meet the metric requirements. And now Ralph is pulling in less money than the reading on his bathrooms scales - Kilos or pounds. I actually wonder now if Ralph burned bridges to have arguments on his stream just for the purpose of meeting the metric requirements and it has backfired. That would be something stupid I think Ralph os capable of.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 24, 2022)

It’s selective editing and screenshotting from Gunt. They proposed an exclusivity deal, then mentioned a contract, never anywhere does it say $30k.

For those of you asking why it took Gunt 3-4 days to post this, that’s how long it took him to dig through all of his texts and find a reasonable few screenshots that could support his narrative,


----------



## BlackDragoons (Apr 24, 2022)

This is Ralph lying about shit that didn't happen. He won't post the contract because he doesn't have shit on them.


----------



## MadStan (Apr 24, 2022)

If Ralph wants 20K then Ice can get him 20K.

All he has to do is agree to "Mutual Combat" and I'm sure we can raise the money.

Of course, he has to win the fight to get the money. it is legal in the state of Washington.


----------



## Jump (Apr 24, 2022)

Remember the eating bugs thing? The google share could be for that. 

And lets just pretend this 30k EXCLUSIVE contract is real. Do the math. 30,000 divided by all those hours in a day Ralph sits there and streams.   Per hour he would be making more working at McDonalds.
They think he is worth less then HALF the average pay in his city. 

And Ralph thinks 30K is a flex.


----------



## part timer (Apr 24, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Ralph leaks DMs: https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1518281940566265860
> 
> View attachment 3212317View attachment 3212321View attachment 3212324


I remember when Ralph would put people “on blast” for publishing DMs

I think it was even one of the reasons that first caused a fallout between null and him


----------



## Fivehead (Apr 24, 2022)

part timer said:


> I remember when Ralph would put people “on blast” for publishing DMs
> 
> I think it was even one of the reasons that first caused a fallout between null and him


Wasn't that his main beef with Gator like just a couple of months ago?


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 24, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> Wasn't that his main beef with Gator like just a couple of months ago?


That was definitely one of his biggest complaints for years on the killstream.  Now he's thrown out all morality and we're going to see the trashfire hit max height before long.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Apr 24, 2022)

BPD Gunt Rider said:


> Why do you think he's faking donations? Most seem legit to me. He has a small but solid set of dopey fans.


I honestly can't believe any Ralph fans or supporters have an actual income. And you can only make a Grade School Allowance go so far.


----------



## Hamdulilah (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuck Odyssee. I remember when gunt started streaming there, immediately flagging critics. He got their shit struck down and when Odyssee were asked in emails, they told everybody to get fucked.

They were guntguarding from the start and it's only fair they have to carry that gunt now.

Let's wait for Ethan to destroy Cozy next.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 24, 2022)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> That was definitely one of his biggest complaints for years on the killstream.  Now he's thrown out all morality and we're going to see the trashfire hit max height before long.


Ralph’s hypocrisy is so extreme and blatant that sometimes I think he’s the world’s greatest troll and that I’m being absolutely bamboozled. 

When he was saying Jim was creepy because he was 30 hitting on an 18 year old I was fairly sure this was all a simulation to fuck with me.


----------



## Edilg (Apr 24, 2022)

I bet Julian is regretting getting close to the pig now. I can't wait for the 24 hour FUCK ODYSEE festival.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 24, 2022)

RodgerDodger said:


> I honestly can't believe any Ralph fans or supporters have an actual income. And you can only make a Grade School Allowance go so far.


Don't underestimate the power of paypigs and dedicated fans.  DSP still gets support even though he's absolutely terrible at games.  MovieBob still gets around $3000 a month on Patreon even though his reviews suck and he spends most of his time on acting like a lunatic Corporate TechnoFascist on Twitter.  There will always be those, in spite of all reason, who will give money to cows because they genuinely like their content.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 24, 2022)

If Ralph is kicked from cozy and he burns his bridge with odysee where the fuck will he stream?


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 24, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph’s hypocrisy is so extreme and blatant that sometimes I think he’s the world’s greatest troll and that I’m being absolutely bamboozled.
> 
> When he was saying Jim was creepy because he was 30 hitting on an 18 year old I was fairly sure this was all a simulation to fuck with me.


It's like how Karl Pilkington is so hilarious and strange that people still to this day, 20 years later, claim he's a character.  When things get this ridiculous, it seems like someone has to be writing it, but here we are.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 24, 2022)

Beavis said:


> If Ralph is kicked from cozy and he burns his bridge with odysee where the fuck will he stream?


Second shot at Killstream.tv?


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Apr 24, 2022)

Beavis said:


> If Ralph is kicked from cozy and he burns his bridge with odysee where the fuck will he stream?


With the people that actually watch him being about, 5 or so, he could just group chat them on Discord and share screen


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Apr 24, 2022)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Ralph leaks DMs: https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1518281940566265860
> 
> View attachment 3212317View attachment 3212321View attachment 3212324




I don’t know if anyone else picked up on Ralph posting DMs explicitly stating “a monthly payment” directly refuting any “30k lump sum” claim he has been making

 (if it was a lump sum… I would refuse to believe it was a 30k monthly payment because Ralph would have been exclusive five minutes after receiving this)


----------



## veri (Apr 24, 2022)

Beavis said:


> If Ralph is kicked from cozy and he burns his bridge with odysee where the fuck will he stream?


you really think the ralphamale thinks that far ahead?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 24, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph’s hypocrisy is so extreme and blatant that sometimes I think he’s the world’s greatest troll and that I’m being absolutely bamboozled.
> 
> When he was saying Jim was creepy because he was 30 hitting on an 18 year old I was fairly sure this was all a simulation to fuck with me.


“*Gunt‘s Law*” - any action condemned by Gunt must also have been taken by himself in the past at least twice multiplied.


----------



## coofcops (Apr 25, 2022)

I just want to point out that the incredible amount of money that Ethan Ralph made up for this gayop is a full time minimum wage job in Washington or Massachusetts.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 25, 2022)

I don't mean to disappoint anyone, but companies generally don't publish their contracts because they're more or less trade secrets. Which means Gunt has nothing or he'd actually publish the damn thing, just like everyone else he claims to have a folder on or _insider information_ about. It's the same misdirection bullshit he tries to pull thinking he's smarter than everyone else when it just shows how impotent, 5'1"-sighted and stupid he truly is.

That said, Gunt better hope he didn't sign/click through any NDAs! That'd be a shame.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 25, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph’s hypocrisy is so extreme and blatant that sometimes I think he’s the world’s greatest troll and that I’m being absolutely bamboozled.
> 
> When he was saying Jim was creepy because he was 30 hitting on an 18 year old I was fairly sure this was all a simulation to fuck with me.


I think he might legit have forgot he did and defended that and forgot he needed to frame it as based so he doesn't look like a chomo, nice of Ralph to admit he's a creep though


----------



## bd3rZIKr (Apr 25, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Cozy.TV will most likely be Ralph's last platform unless if some other streaming service is dumb enough to take Ralph in.
> Ralph is not treating his show as a business, instead just shooting himself in the foot every time he lashes out against a platform.


He could do audio only on his own as a last resort. It should be easy enough to do and affordable.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 25, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> I think he might legit have forgot he did and defended that and forgot he needed to frame it as based so he doesn't look like a chomo, nice of Ralph to admit he's a creep though


I think he's truly incapable of introspection. It's why he so often calls people out for doing the exact same shit he has done. His brain is too weak to connect the dots.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 25, 2022)

bd3rZIKr said:


> He could do audio only on his own as a last resort. It should be easy enough to do and affordable.


What's that? The Jawsh Mun is gonna do shortwave? Well I've been a fan of shortwave for a few years now and know some contacts in the sektor....I may just set up mu own broadcast....Killstream will truly be worldwide then *groan*


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 25, 2022)

I think the so called contract was just a proposal or discussion, it's reflected by the title as well, "Ethan Ralph and Odysee creator partnership". This may or may not be a contract. A contract once signed is technically a legal binding document and it's typical to go through several iterations for a common ground. 

Ralph has never been employed, he's never had a real job, so he saw the proposal as a contract. Until I see the contents of the document, this is just a gayop. $30k isn't mentioned anywhere, it's safe to assume Ralph spent around 3 days to dig through his narc folder and slapped together some screenshots completely out of context. I don't see $30k anywhere. I think he's lying and deliberately misrepresenting the documents.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Apr 25, 2022)

So my question is how much can you trust Odysee after lying about offering the exclusive deal?
Not that that matters much. We know Ralphs numbers are trash. Notice what Julian is saying in the texts... He is TRYING to get Destiny on his platform. Then with the Boxing stuff Warski was suppose to box someone and unknown to Warski there was money.

Ralph, they aren't offering you anything for your show, they are offering you stuff for your connections (connections you can't make good on BTW). While yes there may very well be an exclusive contract, it seems it is being offered as a payment to grease palms to get introduced to other people.

My guess to why Odysee keeps Ralph is that Ralph being there is a signal that you can get away with doing what you want and then lure bigger names without needing to pay the bigger names. This works because unlike someone like Ryan Dawson who gets banned from everything but stays in the lines of human decency, Ralph doesn't raise red flags with payment processors (for some strange reason despite the anti-semitism of the show) where as Ryan Dawsons anti-Israel coverage will get flagged immediately despite Dawson actively attacking anti-semites and racists.
 

Here is the thing Ralph, this gambit of exposing Odysee would work if you suddenly get banned after this and embarassing the CEO, but Ralph you are so unhinged you are face doxing children of your enemies on stream and have Jesse from PodAwful streak black cuck porn in the background of your show. They have EVERY TOS violation they need to kick you for actively targeting and harassing people.
As far as Cozy goes, they only need one shit head like a Vordrak to come along and ruin the site with one of the many infrastructure points to take it down. The CEO of Cozy.tv saying they don't care about the law and won't do shit about anything isn't going to help. And lord help if you all if get some hacker or troll who signs up and decides to stream CP on Cozy especially with no report functions and a CEO who says criminals are super cool and based. 

I'm hoping to know more. It is clear Ralph is offering up his friends/guest list to tech companies as a way to get paid and most likely hyping himself up as some well connected guy who can make things happen.

If you needed a reason to disassociate from Ralph that wasn't tied to his Rage pigging or grand standing moralization, being sold out behind your back seems the best reason.

I see why Ralph was reluctant to release these.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 26, 2022)

There are three components to a valid, legally binding contract, even if no signature takes place:

Offer: A promises something to B in exchange for some condition
Acceptance: B agrees to be bound by the terms of the offer
Consideration: B does something to uphold their end of the deal

In this case, the offer would be Odyssey paying Ethan 30K for exclusive streaming for some period of time. Acceptance is self-explanatory. The consideration would be something like Ethan actually starting to stream exclusively on Odyssey.

Let's say the offer is as is: 30K for exclusive streaming. Ethan explicitly did not accept; he said that be was inclined to accept, but by adding new conditions he was rejecting the offer as given. Most importantly, if Julian made the Destiny debate being exclusive a term of the offer, then Ralph not making it Odyssey exclusive constitutes both rejection of the offer and failure to make consideration.

I'll take my puzzle pieces now.


----------



## Chode (Apr 26, 2022)

Has he talked about what Cozy has offered him yet? If he had Julian in his DMs begging him to get his show and guests exclusive to the platform I doubt he would drop his negotiating power to carry Fuentes' platform for free.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Apr 26, 2022)

Chode said:


> Has he talked about what Cozy has offered him yet? If he had Julian in his DMs begging him to get his show and guests exclusive to the platform I doubt he would drop his negotiating power to carry Fuentes' platform for free.


Frens and shoulder rubs for his dead mother. Nick the Millionaire Anarchist doesn't pay Hitmen who do it for free.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 26, 2022)

Chode said:


> Has he talked about what Cozy has offered him yet? If he had Julian in his DMs begging him to get his show and guests exclusive to the platform I doubt he would drop his negotiating power to carry Fuentes' platform for free.


I assumed a few months ago that Ralph spreading a rumor about an odysee contract was his attempt to raise his own importance in Nick’s eyes. I mean if Odysee wants him exclusively then he must be a catch for Cozy! It seems to have worked well. I think this is why Ralph went so crazy when he was called out recently - Nick started to realize he got conned so Ralph desperately tried to save face even if it meant burning his bridge with Julian.

Now I had assumed Ralph just did it to try to raise his profile in Nick’s mind, but OMG if the Catboi fell for it so hard that he  paid Ralph any money to keep Ralph’s dead gay stream on Cozy then that would be glorious and Nick would be seething now. It sort of would explain why Ralph has become Nick’s number one ass licker in recent weeks.

But the Oydsee contract was definitely bullshit. Their interest in Ralph was just as a tool to get bigger streamers to participate on their platform - whether via an event or some debate. They just played on Gunt’s ego pretending they had any interest in his dead gay stream.

The grifty Gunt worked a con job on Catboi. He only realized what a laughing stock Gunt was after he had no KS army supporting him after getting spanked by Metokur, who Catboi views as his competitor actually had no genuine interest in Ralph and now the only bump anyone is getting is Ralph picking up a few dozen new views from Nick’s fanboys. Nick has gained nothing from Gunt, only has an albatross tightly round his neck now.

Even the attempt to stir up drama for views backfired. Though I guess if you think about it Catboi just used Gunt to try and attract Mr Metokur’s fan base, he got the views but every new viewer decided Nick was a annoying, retarded gay incel that only deserves mockery and being added to the lolcow trophy case.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 26, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I assumed a few months ago that Ralph spreading a rumor about an odysee contract was his attempt to raise his own importance in Nick’s eyes. I mean if Odysee wants him exclusively then he must be a catch for Cozy! It seems to have worked well. I think this is why Ralph went so crazy when he was called out recently - Nick started to realize he got conned so Ralph desperately tried to save face even if it meant burning his bridge with Julian.
> 
> Now I had assumed Ralph just did it to try to raise his profile in Nick’s mind, but OMG if the Catboi fell for it so hard that he  paid Ralph any money to keep Ralph’s dead gay stream on Cozy then that would be glorious and Nick would be seething now. It sort of would explain why Ralph has become Nick’s number one ass licker in recent weeks.
> 
> ...


I doubt Nick paid Ralph anything to come to cozy. He's just hoping to gain a few pay pigs and vice versa. Gunt will lick catboy leaders anus because cozy is the last stop before he has no where else to stream. Odysee is a dead platform. Nick will tire of Ralph and get rid of him eventually. Ralph embodies everything Nick despises.


----------



## Chode (Apr 26, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> ...
> 
> But the Oydsee contract was definitely bullshit. *Their interest in Ralph was just as a tool to get bigger streamers to participate on their platform* - whether via an event or some debate.
> ...



That's the thing, if the dms are real Julian saw potential in Destiny and the other people Ralph still draws onto the Killstream. Cut Ralph a check and get his contact list to say "streaming tonight on Odysee" and have them know if another platform gives them trouble (like Destiny has with Twitch) they have a home in Odysee.

If Powerchat is independent of the streaming service there's no reason Ralph has to be loyal to either platform, and we don't know that catboy millionaire freed up a few bucks to respect Ralph's loyalty.

We know Ralph can't keep quiet about getting paid, so as of right now he's giving Cozy attention for little to nothing in return.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 27, 2022)

Chode said:


> That's the thing, if the dms are real Julian saw potential in Destiny and the other people Ralph still draws onto the Killstream


And Ralph is so brain damaged that he brings receipts to show that Julian was only using him to get to people who can actually attract an audience. What a loser.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jun 22, 2022)

Ethan has renamed the Odysee account to an archive of his show.




   
_*YOU'RE GONNA CARRY THAT GUNT*_


----------



## genericwhitemale (Aug 25, 2022)

So is Ralph now officially off Odysee?


----------



## Fslur (Aug 25, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> So is Ralph now officially off Odysee?


No just suspended for 30 days and Ralph still has his channel there. He knows he needs a backup, Cozy isn’t going to be around for much longer.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 26, 2022)

Fslur said:


> No just suspended for 30 days and Ralph still has his channel there. He knows he needs a backup, Cozy isn’t going to be around for much longer.


Yep Ralph will call Julian up and beg forgiveness and offer Rozy as a child bride and then he’ll get on air and use his tough guy raspy voice and say “we worked it out.”


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 26, 2022)

Julian, it was just for content and to bring attention to Odysee.  You know I am a master of my craft.  Anyway, when do you want to get some whores?  Can we get the one that kisses again? Rozy? Yeah, I can bring her for you.  I almost forgot could we also get those free chicken sandwiches?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 7, 2022)

LBRY Inc just lost its case against the SEC.  Their gross incompetence via things like directly paying secret sponsees in their LBC token from institutional accounts (which I publicly warned at the time would make it look like LBC is a security) is allowing the feds to set a precedent in establishing draconian restrictions on the trading of crytocurrencies.  Soon we're ALL going to be carrying that gunt because of these halfwits.




Article (archive)

It's unclear what this ruling means for Odysee, which was preemptively spun off at its own separate company because of this case, but given that LBC is fundamental to the mechanics of Odysee it's going to be a rough adjustment one way or another.

Also, some broke-brained nobody with a dying podcast has already claimed this as a win even though when I was predicting this outcome over a year ago he said it wasn't troo and that I was a retard and didn't know what I was talking about, so it's interesting that he's dragged his gunt right over to my original position and is now trying to claim he's been here all along.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 7, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> LBRY Inc just lost its case against the SEC.  Their gross incompetence via things like directly paying secret sponsees in their LBC token from institutional accounts (which I publicly warned at the time would make it look like LBC is a security) is allowing the feds to set a precedent in establishing draconian restrictions on the trading of crytocurrencies.  Soon we're ALL going to be carrying that gunt because of these halfwits.
> 
> View attachment 3818700
> 
> ...


Another day, another L for cryptogrifters. 
As if the Liberty Reserve wasn't a warning already, the feds will hammer this down by any means necessary and if they can't, they'll subvert it.


----------

